# Uli Beyer zu C&R und Peta



## Danielsu83 (8. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

mal was aus der Raubfisch-Ecke. Uli Beyer hat in seiner gewohnt ruhigen und sachlichen Art ein Video zum Themen Komplex C&R und den Körnerfreunden von der Peta gepostet.

Das Video findet ihr hier.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Kolja Kreder (9. Januar 2019)

Uli Bayer geht es in dem Video nicht um C&R. Der Schwerpunkt liegt wo anders. Es geht hier um Angelverbote in belasteten Gewässern. Sobald durch die Gewässerbelastung die Fische eines Gewässers nicht mehr verzehrfähig sind, sprechen die Behörden ein Angelverbot aus. Dies wird dann damit begründet, dass es keinen Vernünftigen Grund mehr für das Angeln gäbe, weil der einzige vernünftige Grund in der Verwertung des Fisches gesehen wird. Daher stellt er die Frage: Müssen Angler die Fische töten? 

In NRW wird die Belastung der Gewässer mit PFT und Dioxinen zum Problem. 

Wir haben es der seit Jahrzehnten verfehlten Politik unserer Verbände zu verdanken, dass wir uns jetzt damit herumschlagen müssen. Voran der VDSF propagierte nämlich in den 80er Jahren, dass der einzige vernünftige Grund die Verwertung sei. Noch in den 70er Jahren war das überhaupt kein Thema. Im Rhein konnte man Filme entwickeln, so belastet war der, aber keinen hat es gestört, dass dort Fische gefangen und wider zurückgesetzt wurden. 

Noch heute propagiert der DAFV und vor allem die LV in den alten Bundesländern dieses Verwertungsangeln. 

Dass dieser Ansatz rechtlich falsch ist und es nicht um den "vernünftigen Grund", weil dieser in den LFischG zu sehen ist habe ich schon an verschiedenen Stellen dargelegt. Die Problematik liegt im Kern wo anders, nämlich bei der Definition des Begriffs "Fischen" in den LFischG. In der Praxis wird hier der Begriff des Fischens aus der Berufsfischerei auf die Angler übertragen. Hier gegen müssten die LVs kämpfen, tun sie aber nicht!


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> In NRW wird die Belastung der Gewässer mit PFT und Dioxinen zum Problem.



Klar das dies gerade Uli Beyer zum Nachdenken und wie hier durch dieses Video, auch zum Handeln bringt!
Denn auch seine Großhecht-Hälterungsanlage, der Möhnesee, ist PCB belastet.
Obwohl in der Sache richtig; Angeln nicht nur zur Nahrungsgewinnung zu betrachten, unterstelle ich hier ein persönliches, wirtschaftliches Interesse an einer Gesetzesänderung!
Aber egal, wie schon gesagt ist es im Grundsatz richtig hier eine Änderung zu bewirken und schließlich hat der Mann eine große Anhängerschaft und dem entsprechend auch Einfluss, eventuell sogar auf Entscheidungsträger?

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Januar 2019)

Der Möhnesee ist aber auch ein Trinkwasserreservoir, kann mir da nur schlecht eine so krasse Belastung vorstellen dass der Fisch nicht geniessbar ist


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> kann mir da nur schlecht eine so krasse Belastung vorstellen dass der Fisch nicht geniessbar ist



Dann schau mal hier:


> Eine weitere einschränkte Verzehrempfehlung von Fisch hat das Lanuv wegen hoher Belastung durch *Perfluorierte Tenside *(PFT) im Möhnesee und in der Ruhr ausgesprochen. So sollte Fisch, der oberhalb der Möhne gefangen wurde, nur einmal im Monat verzehrt werden.



https://www.wr.de/region/westfalen/...erzehrwarnung-von-aalen-in-nrw-id6891631.html

Jürgen


----------



## Uzz (9. Januar 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Uli Beyer hat in seiner gewohnt ruhigen und sachlichen Art


Sonderlich sachlich ist er in dem Video leider nicht. Er tut so, als handele es sich beim Tötungszwang um ein deutschlandweites Problem. Dem ist nicht so. Es gibt auch kein Bundesgesetz, was den (Zitat UB) "Nahrungserwerb als einzigen vom Gesetzgeber akzeptablen Grund zum Angeln" tatsächlich festschreibt.  UB trotzdem immer wieder "Bei uns in Deutschland läuft das grundlegend schief." usw. 

Die Gesetze einiger Bundesländer sind das Problem. Diese Länder sind zu adressieren! (Evtl. kommen noch selbstauferlegte Regeln einiger Angelverbände hinzu. --> da sind ganz allein die Angler schuld) 

Klar, alternativ würde auch anderes Bundesrecht helfen. Wer diesen Weg gehen möchte, sollte jedoch bedenken, dass er damit als Spielfeld das Minenfeld des Kompetenzgerangels zwischen Bund und Ländern wählt. Keine gute Idee.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2019)

Hallo Uzz,

das Problem ist weniger der sogenannte "Tötungszwang" oder die Fischereiverordnungen der Länder. Es ist das Tierschutzgesetz (Bundesgesetz), welches hier Probleme bereitet. Selbst wenn man juristisch unerfahren ist, kann man dort ohne Schwierigkeiten herauslesen, dass reines C&R bei uns eben nicht erlaubt ist.
Und eins ist sicher; ein Lockerung des Tierschutzgesetzes in Richtung pro Angeln/Angler wird es in ansehbarer Zeit nicht geben, das können wir uns abschminken.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## phirania (10. Januar 2019)

Wenn sich alle Angler einig würden und nicht gegeneinander arbeiten ....
Dann wäre eine Hürde genommen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle Angler einig würden und nicht gegeneinander arbeiten ....
> Dann wäre eine Hürde genommen.


Wenn , wenn

Wenn meine Schwester Klööt.. hätte, wäre sie mein Bruder


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Januar 2019)

Erinnert euch mal an den Envio Skandal, damals haben wir schon gewarnt, was bezüglich der Gewässerbelastung mit Schadstoffen
auf uns zu kommt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Uzz,
> 
> das Problem ist weniger der sogenannte "Tötungszwang" oder die Fischereiverordnungen der Länder. Es ist das Tierschutzgesetz (Bundesgesetz), welches hier Probleme bereitet. Selbst wenn man juristisch unerfahren ist, kann man dort ohne Schwierigkeiten herauslesen, dass reines C&R bei uns eben nicht erlaubt ist.
> Und eins ist sicher; ein Lockerung des Tierschutzgesetzes in Richtung pro Angeln/Angler wird es in ansehbarer Zeit nicht geben, das können wir uns abschminken.
> ...


Das ist rechtlich falsch!

Das TierSchG spielt hier nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Dies habe ich hier im Board bereits dargelegt:

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/catch-release-eine-falsch-gefuehrte-diskussion.329753/

Ich kann es immer nur wiederholen. Der vernünftige Grund i.S.d. TierSchG ist bereits durch die LFischG gegeben. Ich brauche darüber hinaus keinen weiteren vernünftigen Grund. Angeln, also Haken, Drillen und Anlanden sind nach den LFischG erlaubt und können damit nicht nach dem TierSchG strafbar sein!

Es gibt auch keinen Tötungszwang! - Ganz im Gegenteil:

_Tierschutzgesetz § 17 

Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer

1.      ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder ..._

Man darf ein Tier also nur töten, wenn man hierfür einen vernünftigen Grund hat. Das ist das genaue Gegenteil von einem Tötungszwang.

Diese Argumentation stammt von Angelgegnern und wurde von den Verbänden mangels Rechtskenntnis übernommen. Dadurch wird sie aber nicht richtig.

Bei C&R ist immer meine erste Frage, was dass denn genau ist. C&R ist kein rechtlicher und auch kein klar definierter Begriff, daher sollte man ihn nicht verwenden oder aber immer dazuschreiben, was man unter C&R versteht.

Problematisch ist nicht das Zurücksetzen von Fischen. Problematisch ist es, wenn ein Angler mit dem festen Entschluss an das Gewässer geht, jeden gefangenen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen. Dies ist aber auch überwiegend nur theoretisch von Problem, denn wie soll denn die Ordnungskraft diese innere Einstellung ermitteln, wenn der Angler nicht dumm genug ist, die von sich aus so preis zu geben?

Selbstverständlich darf ich jeden Fisch, den ich persönlich nicht verwerten kann - gleich aus welchem Grund - zurücksetzen. Anderenfalls müsste ich den Fisch ja töten, ohne hierfür einen vernünftigen Grund zu haben. Dann würde ich mich strafbar machen. (s.o.)

Schlagt euch also bitte endlich diese Mär, man dürfe Fische nicht zurücksetzen aus dem Kopf. Hört stattdessen lieber auf, lebenden Fische aufwendig zu Fotografieren oder zu Filmen. Das ist nämlich nach dem TierSchG strafbar!

Hier haben wir ein ganz anderes Problem. Dieses liegt in der Frage, ob ein Angler noch Fischerei betreibt, wenn er aufgrund der Gewässerbelastung keinen gefangenen Fisch essen darf und ihn daher auch nicht entnehmen kann. Dann würde er quasi ohne jedwede Entnahmeabsicht angeln.

Hier muss man auch wieder unterscheiden. Handelt es sich für ein Gewässer nur um eine Verzehrempfehlung nicht mehr als xy kg Fisch aus dem Gewässer zu essen, dürfte ein Angelverbot unverhältnismäßig sein. Ist die Belastung jedoch so hoch, dass der Verzehr dieser Fische untersagt ist, haben wir wieder das genannte Problem.

Die Verbände hätten schon längst darauf hinwirken müssen, dass man für das Angeln nicht die gleiche Definition verwenden, wie für die Berufsfischerei. Beim Angeln stand noch nie der Erwerb von Nahrungsmitteln im Vordergrund. Diese stellt auch die entsprechende UN-Definition für die Freizeifischerei klar. Dies sieht man in jedem anderen Land so, wie es die UN sieht. Nur in Deutschland und der Schweiz sieht man es anders und die Schweiz hat das Ganze inzwischen zugunsten der Angler relativiert. Unsere Verbände tun nichts, weil sie weder über die juristische Kompetenz verfügen, noch ausreichend Mumm in den Knochen haben, um hier selbstbewusst gegenüber der Politik aufzutreten.

_

_


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Handelt es sich für ein Gewässer nur um eine Verzehrempfehlung nicht mehr als xy kg Fisch aus dem Gewässer zu essen, dürfte ein Angelverbot unverhältnismäßig sein.



Genau dieses Problem hat ein ein Verein bei uns in der Gegend.  In einem seinen größten Pachtgewässer wurden Spuren von PFT nachgewiesen.
daraufhin wurde von den kommunalen Behörden ein Bade- und Angelverbot erlassen und ein Gutachten eingeholt.

Laut Gutachten wurde vor *regelmäßigem* Verzehr der Fische gewarnt, Angelverbot blieb aber in Kraft.

Aus dem Badeverbot wurde lediglich eine Badewarnung.

Nette Spielwiese für Angelgegner über bestimmte Grenzwerte Angelverbote aussprechen zu können. Denn solche Grenzwerte sind ja oft ziemlich dehnbar und durch Messungen beeinflussbar.  Siehe z.B. Stickoxid-Belastung in Stuttgart.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2019)

Hallo Kolja,

beim Tötungszwang bin ich voll Deiner Meinung uns so handle ich auch schon seit 1960, wie auch heute noch (auch in Bayern), ich gehe nicht ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser, aber welchen Fisch ich mitnehme entscheide schon noch ich und da kann mir auch keiner was ans Zeug flicken.
Beim C&R ist eh klar, dass das nur dann vorliegt, wenn man von Haus aus nicht die Absicht hat überhaupt einen Fisch mitzunehmen und diese Absicht ist, wenn man sich nicht dumm anstellt, praktisch nicht nachweisbar.
Frage an den Juristen; zum Verhältnis LFischG - Tierschutzgesetz, ich dachte immer im Zweifel gilt hier: Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2019)

> Frage an den Juristen; zum Verhältnis LFischG - Tierschutzgesetz, ich dachte immer im Zweifel gilt hier: Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht?



Wenn im Landesrecht ein Rücksetzverbot steht, dürfte as doch wohl erstmal  "einen vernünftigen Grund" nach TSCHG darstellen?

Dann müsste halt mit einer Normenkontrollklage der entsprechende Passus wegen Verstoß gegen Bundesrecht zu Fall gebracht werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn im Landesrecht ein Rücksetzverbot steht, dürfte as doch wohl erstmal  "einen vernünftigen Grund" nach TSCHG darstellen?
> 
> Dann müsste halt mit einer Normenkontrollklage der entsprechende Passus wegen Verstoß gegen Bundesrecht zu Fall gebracht werden.



Hallo,

genau deshalb nehme ich ja an, dass in Bayern noch niemand (in exakt 29 Jahren) wirklich wegen eines Verstoßes gegen AVFiG § 11 Abs. 8 (gemeinhin als Abknüppelgebot bezeichnet) belangt worden ist - Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2019)

Wos koana woaß, macht koan hoaß! - Ganz einfache Sache.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau deshalb nehme ich ja an, dass in Bayern noch niemand (in exakt 29 Jahren) wirklich wegen eines Verstoßes gegen AVFiG § 11 Abs. 8 (gemeinhin als Abknüppelgebot bezeichnet) belangt worden ist - Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.
> 
> ...



Ein Abknüppelgebot gibt es ja auch nicht.

Dort steht ja nirgends, dass man die Fische töten muss oder ihnen länger anhaltende Leiden zufügen soll.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ein Abknüppelgebot gibt es ja auch nicht.
> 
> Dort steht ja nirgends, dass man die Fische töten muss oder ihnen länger anhaltende Leiden zufügen soll.



Hallo,

schon klar, ich habe den Begriff ja auch nur gewählt, da dieser Passus hier früher immer so bezeichnet wurde.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ebenfalls klar, aber ohne "Abknüppelgebot" eben auch kein direkter Verstoß gegen §17 TSCHG.

Das muss dann erst ableiten.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... da dieser Passus *hier* früher immer so bezeichnet wurde...


Immer berücksichtigen:
es war Manfred Braun selbst,
der den Abs. 8 des §11 AVBayFiG eben so ausgelegt hat!


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2019)

> es war Manfred Braun selbst



Im Hauptberuf Ministerialrat im Landwirtschaftsministerium aber eben auch Präsident des LFVB Bayern


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2019)

...und maßgeblicher Schöpfer der Verordnung.


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Januar 2019)

> Angeln, also Haken, Drillen und Anlanden sind nach den LFischG erlaubt



Bis dahin kann man sicherlich mit Hilfe der LFischG argumentieren, jedoch treffen die LFischG in der Regel *keine* Aussage, was nach dem Fang passiert.
U.a. hat Raimund gut ausgeführt [1], dass das TierSchG dann zur Anwendung kommt, wenn weitere besondere Umstände hinzukommen - u.a. wenn gar keine Entnahmeabsicht besteht, Fotodokumentation usw. Dies ist jedoch absolute Normalität im nicht-deutschsprachigem Ausland.
Den ersten Punkt - keine Entnahmeabsicht - können Gerichte sehr wohl nachweisen. Siehe dazu das Gerichtsurteil Lemgo [2] - dort wurden u.a. Zeitungsartikel als Beweise verwendet.
Man könnte argumentieren - der Angler hätte sich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren brauchen - aber muss man sich wegen des Hobbies verstecken?
Im Prinzip kann dann eine komplette Angelsparte - die Karpfenangler - den Laden dicht machen (weil die von Raimund genannten Kriterien gelten würden).
Im Ausland denkt man schon lange, dass die Deutschen einen an der Waffel haben [3].

--

[1] https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/info...se-zuruecksetzen-entnahmefaehiger-fische.html
[2] Gerichtsurteil Lemgo, 2011, http://www.fv-barnstorf.de/media/pdf/Gerichtsurteil.pdf
[3] In Old Europe, no catch and release?, The Washington Times 2008, https://www.washingtontimes.com/blog/inside-outside/2008/aug/1/old-europe-no-catch-and-release/


----------



## Uzz (10. Januar 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Den ersten Punkt - keine Entnahmeabsicht - können Gerichte sehr wohl nachweisen. Siehe dazu das Gerichtsurteil Lemgo [2] - dort wurden u.a. Zeitungsartikel als Beweise verwendet.
> Man könnte argumentieren - der Angler hätte sich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren brauchen - aber muss man sich wegen des Hobbies verstecken?


Wegen des Hobbies selbst muss sich der Angler nicht verstecken. Das Offenbaren einer "falschen" (=gesellschaftlich schwer vermittelbaren) Intention fürs Hobby macht jedoch Probleme. Da ist Angeln keine Ausnahme.  

Beispiel: Du spielst Fußball, foulst ab und zu mal einen Gegner, teilweise mit Absicht("taktisches Foul").  Sowas führt u.U. zu Verletzungen bei Gegnern. Trotzdem wirst du abseits des Spielfelds i.d.R nicht bestraft. Wenn du allerdings klar und deutlich heraushängen lässt, dass du überhaupt nur Fußball spielst, weil du es liebst anderen in die Knochen zu treten und sie zu verletzen, sieht die Lage ganz anderes aus. Dieses Outing ändert am tatsächlichen Geschehen überhaupt nichts, die rechtliche Bewertung ändert sich jedoch dramatisch. Ganz normal. 

BTW ...Interessant am verlinkten Lemgo-Urteil sind:
1. Es wurde allein die Tropänenpräsentation des lebenden Fisches veruteilt, wegen "einem Wirbeltier ... länger anhaltende ... Leiden zugefügt", also der 2. Variante in §17 TierSchG. Die Zeitungsartikel wurden herangezogen um Hergang, Ort(Zuständigkeit) und Lebendigkeit des Fisches auf dem Foto zu ermitteln. Die Frage nach der Intention seiner Angelei, die sich auch aus dem Zeitungsartikel ergibt und auf die das Urteil nebenbei verweist, spielt für die 2. Variante von §17  keine Rolle. 
2. In der Begründung wird (Seite 5 unten) ausgeführt, dass unter der (der vom Gericht ausgeschlossenen) Annnahme, der Fisch auf dem Bild sei tot, ebenfalls verurteilt worden _wäre_(Konjunktiv!), dann allerdings nach der ersten Variante in §17 (Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund getötet). Nur dabei _hätte_(Konjunktiv!) der Frage nach dem vernünftigen Grund nachgegangen werden müssen.
3. Der Angler hat sich vor Gericht bedeppert präsentiert. Siehe Seite 6 Absatz 4 des Urteils: Strafverschärfung wegen "rohe Einstellung ggü. anderen Lebewesen"  Er hat sich als das Gegteil eines C&R-Anglers präsentiert, der C&R betreibt, weil ihm was an den Tieren liegt. Er hat den stolzen Trophäenjäger gemimt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier sehe ich rechtliche Möglichkeiten, weil eine Verzehrempfehlung eben eine Empfehlung und kein Verbot ist. Der Angler bleibt frei darin, entgegen der Empfehlung die Fische zu verzehren oder sie seiner Katze zu geben. Jedenfalls schließt dies nicht den Entnahmewillen des Anglers aus.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> beim Tötungszwang bin ich voll Deiner Meinung uns so handle ich auch schon seit 1960, wie auch heute noch (auch in Bayern), ich gehe nicht ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser, aber welchen Fisch ich mitnehme entscheide schon noch ich und da kann mir auch keiner was ans Zeug flicken.
> Beim C&R ist eh klar, dass das nur dann vorliegt, wenn man von Haus aus nicht die Absicht hat überhaupt einen Fisch mitzunehmen und diese Absicht ist, wenn man sich nicht dumm anstellt, praktisch nicht nachweisbar.
> ...




Die grundsätzliche Entnahmeabsichrt muss vorhanden sein, da man sonst keine Fischerei im Sinne des LFischG betreibt. Dies ist aber erforderlich, um sich auf das LFischG als "vernünftigen Grund" berufen zu können.

Grundsätzlich stehen Bundesgesetze über Landesgesetzen. Hier gibt es aber Ausnahmen. Handelt es sich bei dem Bundesgesetz um ein Rahmengesetz, so kann jedes Land innerhalb dieses Rahmens Gesetze erlassen, die das Rahmengesetz näher konkretisieren. Im Falle der LFischG ist dies der Fall. 

Im Rahmen der Strafbarkeit gilt aber noch etwas anderes. Wenn eine Tat nach dem Bundesgesetz strafbar ist, rechtfertigt jedes Landesgesetz diese Tat, wenn sie nach dem Landesgesetz erlaubt ist. Da kommt es jetzt auch gar nicht auf die Gesetzgebungskompetenzen zwischen Land und Bund an. Der Bürger dar darauf vertauen, dass er Handlungen, die ihm ein Landesgesetz erlauben auch ausüben darf. 

Die LFischG erlauben das Angeln. Damit sind die LFischG der vernünftige Grund i.S.d TierSchG. Das ist juristisch nicht im Streit. Den Verbänden fehlt hier lediglich das juristische Kompetenz, diesen in der Juristerei völlig unumstrittenen Sachverhalt zu erkennen. Ich muss das leider so hart ausdrücken. Ich habe unzählige Urteile gelesen und finde dies immer wieder bestätigt.

Um aber noch einmal konkret auf deine Frage zurückzukommen. Es gilt grundsätzlich: Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht.- Dies gilt aber ausdrücklich nicht für Rechtfertigungsgründe im Strafrecht. Hier gilt das jeweils "günstigere" Recht zugunsten des Angeklagten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn im Landesrecht ein Rücksetzverbot steht, dürfte as doch wohl erstmal  "einen vernünftigen Grund" nach TSCHG darstellen?
> 
> Dann müsste halt mit einer Normenkontrollklage der entsprechende Passus wegen Verstoß gegen Bundesrecht zu Fall gebracht werden.



Aoha! Du hängst hier die Sache zu hoch auf. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du aus Bayern kommst. Die Regelung in Bayern ist zwar kompliziert ausgearbeitet, ich halte sie jedoch für rechtswidrig. Die Rechtssituation in Bayern ist aber so komplex, dass ich sie hier nicht in wenigen Worten aufarbeiten kann. Ich kann sie dir aber telefonisch erklären. Wenn du das möchtest, schicke mir eine PN. Ich gebe dir dann meine Telefonnummer.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Bis dahin kann man sicherlich mit Hilfe der LFischG argumentieren, jedoch treffen die LFischG in der Regel *keine* Aussage, was nach dem Fang passiert.
> U.a. hat Raimund gut ausgeführt [1], dass das TierSchG dann zur Anwendung kommt, wenn weitere besondere Umstände hinzukommen - u.a. wenn gar keine Entnahmeabsicht besteht, Fotodokumentation usw. Dies ist jedoch absolute Normalität im nicht-deutschsprachigem Ausland.
> Den ersten Punkt - keine Entnahmeabsicht - können Gerichte sehr wohl nachweisen. Siehe dazu das Gerichtsurteil Lemgo [2] - dort wurden u.a. Zeitungsartikel als Beweise verwendet.
> Man könnte argumentieren - der Angler hätte sich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren brauchen - aber muss man sich wegen des Hobbies verstecken?
> ...



Ich stehe in ständigem Kontakt mit Raimund. Wir tauschen uns juristisch aus und sind uns rechtlich auch völlig einer Meinung. Ein Angeln ohne jedwede Entnahmeabsicht ist strafbar. Der Angler kann jedoch bei jedem Fisch, den er fängt konkret und individuell entscheiden, ob er ihn verwerten kann. Kann er ihn nicht verwerten, muss er ihn zurücksetzen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Wegen des Hobbies selbst muss sich der Angler nicht verstecken. Das Offenbaren einer "falschen" (=gesellschaftlich schwer vermittelbaren) Intention fürs Hobby macht jedoch Probleme. Da ist Angeln keine Ausnahme.
> 
> Beispiel: Du spielst Fußball, foulst ab und zu mal einen Gegner, teilweise mit Absicht("taktisches Foul").  Sowas führt u.U. zu Verletzungen bei Gegnern. Trotzdem wirst du abseits des Spielfelds i.d.R nicht bestraft. Wenn du allerdings klar und deutlich heraushängen lässt, dass du überhaupt nur Fußball spielst, weil du es liebst anderen in die Knochen zu treten und sie zu verletzen, sieht die Lage ganz anderes aus. Dieses Outing ändert am tatsächlichen Geschehen überhaupt nichts, die rechtliche Bewertung ändert sich jedoch dramatisch. Ganz normal.
> 
> ...




Ja, lasst verdammt noch mal die ausartende Fotografie oder Filmen eurer Fänge. Genau das ist strafbar. Ein Fisch, den ihr nicht verwerten könnt, ist unverzüglich zurückzusetzen!


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, lasst verdammt noch mal die ausartende Fotografie oder Filmen eurer Fänge. Genau das ist strafbar.



Richtig, aber im privaten Bereich dürfte dies nach wie vor keine Probleme bereiten?
Anders wenn die "Helden" sich im Netz, oder allgemein in Medien, selbst darstellen müssen!
Die in meinen Augen dümmsten Vertreter unserer Zunft und das sind eine Menge, die diesen Fame anscheinend brauchen.

Jürgen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Richtig, aber im privaten Bereich dürfte dies nach wie vor keine Probleme bereiten?
> Anders wenn die "Helden" sich im Netz, oder allgemein in Medien, selbst darstellen müssen!
> Die in meinen Augen dümmsten Vertreter unserer Zunft und das sind eine Menge, die diesen Fame anscheinend brauchen.
> 
> Jürgen


Dem Fisch ist es egal, ob er im Internet veröffentlicht wird! Es geht um die Sache selbst, die nicht richtig ist.


----------



## hanzz (11. Januar 2019)

Wie schaut es denn aus wenn ich auf Zander angel und einen 50er zurücksetze, weil ich Abends mit der
Familie mit 4 Personen Zander essen möchte und da lieber einen größeren entnehmen möchte?

Wie verhält es sich wenn mein Kumpel filmt/fotografiert wenn ich den Fisch gerade abhake, um ihn dann zurück zu setzen?

Das soll jetzt auch nicht die sogenannte Schlupflochsuche sein ? 
Ist wirklich eine ernst gemeinte Frage.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn aus wenn ich auf Zander angel und einen 50er zurücksetze, weil ich Abends mit der
> Familie mit 4 Personen Zander essen möchte und da lieber einen größeren entnehmen möchte?



Ist es realistisch Fische in passender Größe, quasi auf Bestellung, für 4 Portionen zu fangen?



hanzz schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich wenn mein Kumpel filmt/fotografiert wenn ich den Fisch gerade abhake, um ihn dann zurück zu setzen?



Es ist doch niemand dazu gezwungen diese Bilder dann zu veröffentlichen und sich so angreifbar zu machen?
Außer vielleicht Uli Beyer und Co., dies dann aber aus beruflichen Gründen.
Oder noch schlimmer, dabei noch (stolz!) zu betonen "schwimmt wieder", möglicherweise noch unter genauer Angabe des Gewässers, nämlich hier in Deutschland.

P.S.: Ich weiß, du hättest jetzt lieber eine Antwort von Kolja Kreder erhalten!

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (11. Januar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist es realistisch Fische in passender Größe, quasi auf Bestellung, für 4 Portionen zu fangen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja deswegen frage ich ja. Ist es natürlich nicht. 
Aber der Entnahmewille ist ja da. 

Und um die Veröffentlichung geht es mir auch nicht mehr. 
Ich möchte mittlerweile nur noch Fotos für mich selber machen und darauf verzichten diese im Netz zu präsentieren. Ich schaue am Ende des Jahres gerne aufs Jahr zurück.

Im letzten Jahr hab ich fast nur meine Holland Fische gezeigt. Darauf werd ich mich weiterhin beschränken.
Wenn man den Drill und das Keschern und releasen filmt, kann man sich daraus auch Fotos machen, so muss man den Fisch nicht mehr lang in die Kamera halten.
Man lernt ja dazu.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja deswegen frage ich ja. Ist es natürlich nicht.
> Aber der Entnahmewille ist ja da.



Eine Möglichkeit wäre es ja, nach dem 50er Zander noch einen weiteren zu fangen, oder erst mal den Tiefkühler zwischen zu schalten und zu "sammeln".
Die Gäste erst dann einladen, wenn die Portionierung geklärt und vorhanden ist und nicht umgekehrt.

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (11. Januar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit wäre es ja, nach dem 50er Zander noch einen weiteren zu fangen, oder erst mal den Tiefkühler zwischen zu schalten und zu "Sammeln".
> Die Gäste erst dann einladen, wenn die Portionierung geklärt und vorhanden ist und nicht umgekehrt.
> 
> Jürgen


So geht's natürlich. 
Dann muss wohl ersatzweise n Steak auf den Grill kommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2019)

Die ganze Diskussion ist doch schwachsinnig! Hier wird vom Menschen entschieden, was für Fische nach dem TSG zumutbar ist und abhängig von der Situation geurteilt und verurteilt.

Es ist in Deutschland demnach strafbar, wenn ich eine Meerforelle mit der Angelrute vom Boot aus fange, vorsichtig abhake, innerhalb von 3 Sekunden ein Foto machen lasse und danach sofort zurücksetze. Ok, habe ich verstanden.

Es ist nicht verboten/ strafbar, wenn ich 10000 Meerforellen mit einem Kescher aus einem Aufzuchtbecken entnehme, in Eimer umsetze, anschließend in einen Tank auf einem Lastwagen kippe, 6 Stunden über 500 Kilometer zu einem Gewässer transtportiere und dann über ein Abwasserrohe in das Gewässer rutschen lasse.

Es ist auch nicht verboten/strafbar, mit den eigenen Füßen in Bergen von Fischen zu stehen?

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...hr-fuer-Kuestenfischer-in-MV,fischer1046.html

Es ist auch nicht verboten/ strafbar,Aale zu besetzen und hierbei in praller Sonne ein Pressefoto zu machen?

https://www.shz.de/lokales/landesze...heimat-fuer-14-000-junge-aale-id17307066.html

Ich denke mein Intellekt reicht einfach nicht aus, um das Rechtsstaatprinzip in Deutschland zu verstehen.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke mein Intellekt reicht einfach nicht aus, um das Rechtsstaatprinzip in Deutschland zu verstehen.



Damit bist du ja nicht alleine, wie es sich auch hier in dem Thread wiedermal deutlich zeigt!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, lasst verdammt noch mal die ausartende Fotografie oder Filmen eurer Fänge. Genau das ist strafbar. Ein Fisch, den ihr nicht verwerten könnt, ist unverzüglich zurückzusetzen!



Hallo,

ja, ist auch meine Meinung, der Fotografiewahn mit der Veröffentlichung ist ein Grabstein für die Angelei.
Danke auch für Deine Ausführungen in Deinem, Beitrag von 03:07 Uhr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Pokolyt (11. Januar 2019)

Es gibt ein neues Video von Uli Beyer zum Thema:


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Es ist auch nicht verboten/strafbar, mit den eigenen Füßen in Bergen von Fischen zu stehen?



Kommt immer auf die Begründung im Einzelfall an. 

Hobbyangler müssen auch jeden Fisch sofort betäuben und ordnungsgemäß schlachten. Für erwerbsmäßige Fischer gelten da m.W. weniger strenge Vorschriften.

Wie Uli Beyer ausführt, kann die Freizeitfischerei eben auch als gesellschaftlicher Nutzen abseits des Nahrungserwerbs eingestuft werden.

Damit wird man bei grünen Politikern war keinen Blumentopf gewinnen, aber ich finde es trotzdem gut, wenn Promis sich bemühen, die Freizeitangler in ein anderes Licht zu rücken, als es die meisten Verbände tun.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hobbyangler müssen auch jeden Fisch sofort betäuben und ordnungsgemäß schlachten./QUOTE]



In meinen Landesfischereigesetzen steht aber etwas anderes. Ich habe sehr wohl die Möglichkeit, einen nicht beabsichtigten Fang zurückzusetzen. Das steht dem "jeden" und "sofort" eindeutig entgegen. Vielmehr schafft es Spielraum.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

@FF : da hast du natürlich recht.

Selbst in Bayern gibt es Fische, die man zurücksetzten muss oder darf und ggf. ist auch Hältern vor dem Schlachten  erlaubt.

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ein Hobbyangler nicht in einem  Haufen selbst gefangener, lebender Dorsche im Boot stehen könnte ohne sich strafbar zu machen. Bei nem Erwerbsfischer sieht das wohl anders aus.

Den Ansatz mehr Bewußtsein zu schaffen, dass Angeln neben dem reinen Nahrungserwerb  auch noch weitere Zusatznutzen für die Allgemeinheit bedeuten könnte finde trotzdem gut.

Und ich glaube auch zu erkennen, dass selbst im LFVB Bayern die Fokussierung auf "Angeln ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb" nicht mehr als der Weisheit letzter Schluss betrachtet wird. Aber da wissen andere Boardies hier besser Bescheid.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Januar 2019)

Ich verstehe die Diskussionen sowieso nicht mehr und mittlerweile begegne ich diesen Thema mit schlichter Gleichgültigkeit. Über das Verhalten als Angler urteilen in vielerlei Hinsicht Menschen, die nicht Angeln. Ich soll mich für Dinge rechtfertigen, die von Anfang an nicht gewollt sind. Der Kritiker vor seinem Computer dreht sich 4x im Kreis auf seinem Stuhl und wirft die Münze der Gerechtigkeit. Kopf, du bist Schuldig, Zahl, die anderen haben Recht. Garniert mit Catch AND (bedeutet im übrigen nicht only) Release, Trophäenangler und Geltungsbedürftigkeit werden negative Begrifflichkeiten gestreut, um sofort Applaus zu ernten. Phrasendoktoren und applausbedürftige Sittenwächter spielen für mich keine Rolle mehr. 

Ich schieße meine Fotos, setze Fische zurück und gebe einen Pfifferling auf jene, dir mir ihre Moral aufzwingen wollen. Dieser Grabenkampf der Paragraphenreiter ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur noch eine Schlacht zwischen den Dokumentenordern ohne Bezug auf die Realität. Diese findet bei jenen im Büro statt, meine am Wasser.

Sollen sie doch mit ihrem Finger auf mich zeigen, ich habe wenigstens ein Gesicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn aus wenn ich auf Zander angel und einen 50er zurücksetze, weil ich Abends mit der
> Familie mit 4 Personen Zander essen möchte und da lieber einen größeren entnehmen möchte?
> 
> Wie verhält es sich wenn mein Kumpel filmt/fotografiert wenn ich den Fisch gerade abhake, um ihn dann zurück zu setzen?
> ...



Genau das ist der Weg. Ich würde das gegenüber einer Ordnungskraft nur anders darlegen, indem ich ohne weitere Begründung sage, dieser kleine Zander ist nicht mein Zielfisch gewesen. Da ist kaum was dran, daher war es ökologisch besser, ihn als Laichfisch zu erhalten. Oder halt umgekehrt. Mit so großen Zandern kann ich nichts anfangen, ich esse alleine Fisch und habe keine Möglichkeit zu frosten. Der Angler muss nur eine grundsätzliche Bereitschaft haben, seinen Zielfisch zu entnehmen. Was der Zielfisch ist, entscheidet der Angler.

Wein dein Kumpel beim Abhaken filmt, ist das unproblematisch, weil sich der Vorgang des Zurücksetzens nicht verzögert. Auch ein für 1-2 Sekunden Hochhalten, sollte kein Problem sein. In Lindau sah das AG aber bereits eine Verzögerung von ca. 60 Sekunden bei einem Waller als strafbar an. Also am Besten ohne Verzögerung zurücksetzen und den Vorgang vom Kumpel Filmen lassen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit wäre es ja, nach dem 50er Zander noch einen weiteren zu fangen, oder erst mal den Tiefkühler zwischen zu schalten und zu "sammeln".
> Die Gäste erst dann einladen, wenn die Portionierung geklärt und vorhanden ist und nicht umgekehrt.
> 
> Jürgen


Das muss man aber nicht. Die Entscheidung über die Verwertbarkeit ist rein subjektiv und kann nur durch den Angler selbst erfolgen. Es besteht weder eine Pflicht zu sammeln, noch eine für TK.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @FF : da hast du natürlich recht.
> 
> ...



Dies ergibt sich aus der TierSchlV. Danach müssen Fische Betäubt und im Anschluss durch ausbluten getötet werden. (Regelfall, Ausnahme: Aal, Plattfisch, da gilt was anderes.) Nach § 1 Abs. 3 Nr. ist aber der "Massenfang von Fischen, soweit es nach dem Stand der Wissenschaft nicht oder nur mit unverhältnismäßig hohem Aufwand möglich wäre," davon ausgenommen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Diskussionen sowieso nicht mehr und mittlerweile begegne ich diesen Thema mit schlichter Gleichgültigkeit. Über das Verhalten als Angler urteilen in vielerlei Hinsicht Menschen, die nicht Angeln. Ich soll mich für Dinge rechtfertigen, die von Anfang an nicht gewollt sind. Der Kritiker vor seinem Computer dreht sich 4x im Kreis auf seinem Stuhl und wirft die Münze der Gerechtigkeit. Kopf, du bist Schuldig, Zahl, die anderen haben Recht. Garniert mit Catch AND (bedeutet im übrigen nicht only) Release, Trophäenangler und Geltungsbedürftigkeit werden negative Begrifflichkeiten gestreut, um sofort Applaus zu ernten. Phrasendoktoren und applausbedürftige Sittenwächter spielen für mich keine Rolle mehr.
> 
> Ich schieße meine Fotos, setze Fische zurück und gebe einen Pfifferling auf jene, dir mir ihre Moral aufzwingen wollen. Dieser Grabenkampf der Paragraphenreiter ist meiner Erfahrung nach nur noch eine Schlacht zwischen den Dokumentenordern ohne Bezug auf die Realität. Diese findet bei jenen im Büro statt, meine am Wasser.
> 
> Sollen sie doch mit ihrem Finger auf mich zeigen, ich habe wenigstens ein Gesicht.



Sorry, aber das ist Unsinn. Die Gerichte geben sich sehr viel Mühe, dem Einzelfall gerecht zu werden. Wenn du es machst, wie du schreibst, ist das deine Sache. Ich empfehle es jedoch nicht. Als Ersttäter wirst du mit 15-30 Tagessätzen rechnen müssen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Unsinn. Die Gerichte geben sich sehr viel Mühe, dem Einzelfall gerecht zu werden. Wenn du es machst, wie du schreibst, ist das deine Sache. Ich empfehle es jedoch nicht. Als Ersttäter wirst du mit 15-30 Tagessätzen rechnen müssen.



Das entscheidet Wiederum der Richter, nicht der Anwalt. Der Rest Kolja, interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Die Staatskasse wäre voll, würde sie über Youtube rutschen. Ich kann Vernunft und Freiheit auch losgelöst eines § beurteilen.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> In Lindau sah das AG aber bereits eine Verzögerung von ca. 60 Sekunden bei einem Waller als strafbar an



Noch dazu hatten die beiden Angler ja noch im Video dokumentiert, dass sie den Waller ganz bewusst auf Sicht gefangen hatten.
Da wird es dann schon schwer, sich mit einem "unerwarteten Beifang" rauszureden.

Recht viel dämlicher hätte man sich aus meiner Sicht nun wirklich nicht anstellen können.

Zu FF:



> Als Ersttäter wirst du mit 15-30 Tagessätzen rechnen müssen.



Aber nur, wenn das Gericht zu dem Schluss käme, er hätte eben keinen vernünftigen Grund für das Fangen und Zurücksetzen gehabt.
Ich lese aus seinen Postings da zwar nichts eindeutig strafbares heraus, aber ich bin auch kein Jurist.

Und ich hoffe und wünsche , dass er auch nie in die Verlegenheit kommt, sich vor Gericht rechtfertigen zu müssen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Januar 2019)

Nach Kolja seiner Definition wäre ich definitiv im Bereich der Strafbarkeit. Allerdings kann ich einige Argumente ins Feld führen, die eine andere Auffassung durchaus ermöglichen. Das Entscheidet doch aber der Richter und nicht das AB. Zumal Fotos an sich recht Dünn als Beweismittel sind.

Alle meine Fische auf meinen Bildern leben nicht, beweise das Gegenteil! Und nun?


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

@FF von mir hast Du volle Zustimmung.

Trotzdem wünsche weder dir noch sonst einem Angler, dass er ne Anzeige kriegt.

Vor Gericht und auf auf hoher See .........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Januar 2019)

Das wir nur darüber Diskutieren müssen ist doch schon ein Trauerspiel. Ich brauche für ein Bild 10 Sekunden, dann geht der Fisch in sein Element zurück. Beides soll nicht in seinem Sinne sein? Der Tod aber? Natürlich denke ich doch nur weiter:

Irgendwer muss die Komorane doch Füttern und darf nicht zur Konkurrenz eines Lebewesens werden, das auf diese Quelle der Nahrung angewiesen ist. Ich arbeite mit der Natur Hand in Hand. Ist das jetzt auch Falsch?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nach § 1 Abs. 3 Nr. ist aber der "Massenfang von Fischen, soweit es nach dem Stand der Wissenschaft nicht oder nur mit unverhältnismäßig hohem Aufwand möglich wäre," davon ausgenommen.



Siehst Du- da ist mein "Oberstübchen" dann einfach zu beschränkt. Ich werde für ein 3 Sekunden verzögertes Zurücksetzen wegen eines Fotos angeprangert und ggf. verurteilt, weil ich bei einem Fisch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoße und der Fisch nach dem TSG unnötiglange leidet. Ab einer Menger X hingegen sagt der Gesetzgeber "egal"...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es stellte sich heraus, dass sie den Waller nicht auf Sicht fangen konnten, weil das Wasser zu trübe war. Das war also nur ein filmisches Stilmittel. Bestraft wurden sie alleine wegen der 60 Sekunden!



fishhawk schrieb:


> Zu FF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jedes verzögertes Zurücksetzen wegen Fotos ist potenziell strafbar. Ich kann es eben nicht empfehlen. Aber jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied. Zumeist geht es ja gut, denn wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der Angler muss nur eine grundsätzliche Bereitschaft haben, seinen Zielfisch zu entnehmen. Was der Zielfisch ist, entscheidet der Angler.



Hallo,

genau so sehe ich das auch und mache das auch so seit 1960 - in Bayern. Damit ist man praktisch unangreifbar auch nach der AVFiG.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Siehst Du- da ist mein "Oberstübchen" dann einfach zu beschränkt. Ich werde für ein 3 Sekunden verzögertes Zurücksetzen wegen eines Fotos angeprangert und ggf. verurteilt, weil ich bei einem Fisch gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoße und der Fisch nach dem TSG unnötiglange leidet. Ab einer Menger X hingegen sagt der Gesetzgeber "egal"...


Du vergleichst eben Äpfel mit Birnen. Wie soll es denn beim Massenfang gehen? Müssten die Fischer den Fisch betäuben, kostet das Dorschfilt vermutlich 100 € das Kilo. Oder der Hering erst. Also musste der Gesetzgeber hier zwischen dem Fischer und Verbraucher auf der einen Seite und dem Tierschutz auf der anderen Seite abwägen. Von einem Angler kann man aber erwarten, dass er Betäubt und Absticht, weil er keine Massenfänge erzielt. - Man muss das anders angehen und z.B. gerade die Tatsache, dass der Angler auf Kosten von Massenfängen höchst selektiv, tiergerecht und nachhaltig entnehmen kann z.B. beim  Rückwurfverbot für Dorsche anders behandelt werden muss. Weil es auch hier Äpfel und Birnen sind. Leider schnallen das unsere Verbände nicht, wie dass läuft, weil sie mit tragisch hoher Rechtsunkenntnis geschlagen sind und sich diese leider aufgrund ihrer Arroganz auch nicht ins Haus holen. Ich habe dem DAFV schon mal angeboten, zu helfen. Da haben sie bislang nicht drauf zurückgegriffen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau so sehe ich das auch und mache das auch so seit 1960 - in Bayern. Damit ist man praktisch unangreifbar auch nach der AVFiG.
> 
> ...


Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich habe dem DAFV schon mal angeboten, zu helfen. Da haben sie bislang nicht drauf zurückgegriffen.



Mich wundert das auch Nicht. Deine Absichten Anglern mehr Selbstverantwortung zuzugestehen würde auch Arbeit für den DAFV bedeuten. Das auf externe Angebote zur Hilfe nicht mal reagiert wird, ist natürlich das Sahnehäubchen. Verbände.........


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Damit ist man praktisch unangreifbar auch nach der AVFiG.



Sehe ich aber anders. Wer z.B. in einem bayerischen Salmonidengewässer Beifänge von ReBo, Hecht, Aal etc. wieder zurücksetzt handelt ordnungswidrig und wäre m.E. schon angreifbar. 

Mir ist aber bisher auch noch kein Fall bekannt, wo das vor Gericht ging. Das wird i.d.R. dann intern abgehandelt.

Und wie Uli Beyer ja ausführt, wird eben z.B. bei der Erwerbsfischerei das "Tierwohl" zugunsten wirtschaftlicher Interessen hinten an gestellt, bei Windrädern/Wasserkraft etc. noch viel mehr. Deshalb finde ich den Ansatz, auch den Nutzen der Freizeitfischerei als Wirtschaftsfaktor stärker ins Bewusstsein der Politiker zu rücken sehr gut.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Du vergleichst eben Äpfel mit Birnen. Wie soll es denn beim Massenfang gehen? Müssten die Fischer den Fisch betäuben, kostet das Dorschfilt vermutlich 100 € das Kilo. Oder der Hering erst. Also musste der Gesetzgeber hier zwischen dem Fischer und Verbraucher auf der einen Seite und dem Tierschutz auf der anderen Seite abwägen. Von einem Angler kann man aber erwarten, dass er Betäubt und Absticht, weil er keine Massenfänge erzielt. - Man muss das anders angehen und z.B. gerade die Tatsache, dass der Angler auf Kosten von Massenfängen höchst selektiv, tiergerecht und nachhaltig entnehmen kann z.B. beim  Rückwurfverbot für Dorsche anders behandelt werden muss. Weil es auch hier Äpfel und Birnen sind. Leider schnallen das unsere Verbände nicht, wie dass läuft, weil sie mit tragisch hoher Rechtsunkenntnis geschlagen sind und sich diese leider aufgrund ihrer Arroganz auch nicht ins Haus holen. Ich habe dem DAFV schon mal angeboten, zu helfen. Da haben sie bislang nicht drauf zurückgegriffen.



Kolja, dass das so ist, musst Du mir nicht erklären. Doch ist es dann der Politik mit dem Tierschutz doch nicht so ernst, wenn bei wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Tierschutz per Gesetz ausgehebelt wird und der kleine Mann bei viel geringeren Vergehen bestraft wird. Und warum wird auf der einen Seite das wirtschaftliche Interesse gedeckt, aber auf der anderen Seite nicht? Der Fischerei gegenüber werden Ausnahmen erlaubt,doch demjenigen, der sein Geld mit Angeln verdient und deshalb Fische für Marketingzwecke einsetzt (wirtschaftliches Interesse, wenn er dadurch viel verkauft und Arbeitsplätze sichert, ist das gut für die Allgemeinheit (soll ich jetzt noch einen Smiley einfügen?)) und die danach zurücksetzt, weil er keine Verwertungsmöglichkeiten hat, nicht? 

Gleiches gilt für individuelle Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten an Gewässern, zum Beispiel bei uns am NOK (abweichend von der BiFVO). Auch hier reguliert der Mensch die Bestände und entscheidet, wann ein Fisch leiden darf und wann nicht. Oder nehmen wir den Aal. Da wird das Mindestmaß auf 45cm erhöht, weil die Bestände gefährdet sind. Der Mensch sagt also, der Aal von 43cm leidet nicht unnötig, weil ich den jetzt zur Bestandserholung zurücksetze. Vorher war das bei uns in SH verboten und strafbar, weil Verstoß gegen das TSG. Jetzt nicht mehr...

Hatte mich gerade dazu mit einem Juristen unterhalten (dessen Schwerpunkt weder Tierschutz noch Fischerei, sondern Wirtschaft ist...). Der sagte zu mir, ohne sich intensiv mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt zu haben, wer bei einem Foto von 3 oder 5 Sekunden ein verlängertes, unnötiges Leiden nachweisen kann? Er redet nicht von einer Videoaufnahme oder 30 Sekunden, sondern wirklich nur von dem kurzen Foto <5 Sekunden. Und wer will das dann auch noch beweisen, bei einem Bild auf Facebook?


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Die muss ich bis dahin zurücksetzen.



Also in gem. Bezirksfischereiverordnung ausgewiesenen Salmonidengewässern wärer  das genau Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## alexpp (11. Januar 2019)

Solange das Tierwohl als derart wichtig gesehen wird und per Gesetz geregelt ist, werden Angler immer Schwierigkeiten haben. Fast schon verwunderlich, dass wir in D überhaupt noch angeln dürfen.


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Januar 2019)

Lars,



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Er redet nicht von einer Videoaufnahme oder 30 Sekunden, sondern wirklich nur von dem kurzen Foto <5 Sekunden. Und wer will das dann auch noch beweisen, bei einem Bild auf Facebook?



nun ja, zwei Juristen drei Meinungen 
Bin hier nicht Kolja's Meinung, ich bin hier ziemlich sicher, dass es in der Praxis vom Einzelfall - und insb. der Zeitdauer - abhängig ist. U.a. wurden in Fällen, die Elmar Weber erfolgreich vertreten hat, Fotos gemacht. Klar, wenn man eine minutenlange Fotoorgie durchführt, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das problematisch ist.

Schau dir einmal Elmar's Vortrag an [1], fand ich sehr sehenswert (u.a. auch ein Fall zum Thema Berufsfischerei, TierSchlV).

Viele Grüße,
Torsten

--

[1] Barbentreffen an der Ruhr: Elmar Weber: C & R,


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. Januar 2019)

Um es zu verdeutlichen, zitiere ich hier den Hintergrund
*Tierschutzgesetz
§ 1 *
Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.


Das ist der Unterschied zur Massentierhaltung (erbärmliche Zustände in der Hühner-und Schweinehaltung), betäubungslosen Kastrieren von Säugetieren (Schweinehaltung), Berufsfischerei mit Stellnetzen (die Fische sterben langsam), Massenanlandungen in der Berufsfischerei ohne Betäubung und Tötung der Fische, Zerschredderung in WKA Anlagen ...... und dem Angeln.

Der vernünftige Grund, wer zum Teufel das auch immer definiert. Und solange Freizeitgestaltung, Erholung, Nähe zur Natur nicht als vernünftiger Grund zum Angeln zählt, ist ein gezieltes C&R sehr problematisch. Ist meiner Meinung nach ein Hohn gegenüber den oben genannten vernünftigen Gründen, die ja nur rein wirtschaftlich begründet sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Also in gem. Bezirksfischereiverordnung ausgewiesenen Salmonidengewässern wärer  das genau Gegenteil der Fall.



Hallo,

in Mittelfranken ja, bei unserem oberbayerischen Gewässer (welches ich häufiger befische) nicht. Aber wie gesagt, kommt eh selten vor. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum die Regenbogenforelle überhaupt Schonzeit hat.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2019)

@Lajos,
weil man hat sie ja besetzt, deshalb wurde sie  mit Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen usw. ausgestattet um vorzugaukeln, es handele sich um eine heimische Art.
Stell Dir vor, die würden die kleinkarierte Verbandsforelle aussetzen>>>>> es gäbe eine Vorschriftenflut nie gesehenen Ausmaßes


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Januar 2019)

.... das mag man ja gar nicht erst zu Ende denken;

Wenn dem so wäre, wüsste ich bereits den nächsten verpflichtenden Ausrüstungsgegenstand der immer mit ans Wasser zu schleppen ist..... 

Einen Westernsattel zum Paragraphenreiten


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2019)

und den passenden Reitlehrgang bräuchteste dann auch


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Januar 2019)

Selbstredend - sind doch schließlich in Deutschland.

Dass es noch keinen Führerschein für Toilettenpapier gibt wundert mich- wieviel Waschmittel man einsparen könnte, wenn es keine Bremsspuren mehr gäbe


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2019)

Das ist der Stoff, mit dem Peta Kohle macht. 
Nur die Dompteure der kleinkarierten Verbandforelle kapieren das nicht


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2019)

Die selbstgemachte Vorschriftenflut ist für Peta und Co ein nie versiegender Fundus


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Lajos,
> weil man hat sie ja besetzt, deshalb wurde sie  mit Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen usw. ausgestattet um vorzugaukeln, es handele sich um eine heimische Art.
> Stell Dir vor, die würden die kleinkarierte Verbandsforelle aussetzen>>>>> es gäbe eine Vorschriftenflut nie gesehenen Ausmaßes



Hallo,

in Salmonidengewässern darf die bei uns schon lange nicht mehr besetzt werden, ich glaube nur noch in geschlossenen Gewässern (Baggersee etc.), bin mir aber da nicht ganz sicher.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum die Regenbogenforelle überhaupt Schonzeit hat.



Da sind wir dann schon zwei.

Ich halte es z.B. für völlig absurd, wenn in einer Verordnung unter Punkt a)  ein Besatzverbot für ReBo für bestimmte Gewässer verhängt wird, dann aber unter Punkt b) für dieselben Gewässer Schonzeit und Schonmaß für ReBo angeordnet wird.

Warum die Oberbayern im Gegensatz zu den Franken nichts gegen ReBo in Salmonidengewässern einzuwenden haben, weiß ich nicht. Aber für Bachsaiblinge bestünde auch dort ein Rücksetzverbot, wenn im Gewässer ein autochthoner BaFo oder Äschenbestand existiert.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Angler dann gezwungen wären, diese Fische auch zu verspeisen, wenn sie wegen Rücksetzverbot und fehlender alternativer Verwendung getötet werden. Soweit ich weiß, zählt auch die Hege der Fischbestände als vernünftiger Grund.


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, zählt auch die Hege der Fischbestände als vernünftiger Grund.



Nein, dazu gibt es zumindestens für Bayern Ausführungen von Braun - als einzelner Angler bist du nicht zu Entscheidungen bzgl. der Hege befugt. Das darf nur der Inhaber der Fischereirechte. Diesen Grund könnte man aber für offizielle Hegeveranstaltungen etc. ansetzen. Ich denke, das wird für andere Bundesländer in ähnlicher Form gelten.
D.h. du kannst nicht ans Gewässer gehen, mit der Intention Fische zu hegen - einziger vernünftiger Grund (so zumindestens aktuell Status Quo) ist Nahrungsmittelerwerb. Siehe obiges verlinktes Video.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

also wenn der Vorstand sagt: "fangt den schleien-/aal- und dackelfressenden Riesenwaller aus dem Teich, darf ich das nur tun, wenn ich ihn anschließend auch verspeisen will?

Dass ich als einzelner Angler keine selbstständigen Entscheidungen zur Hege eines Gewässers treffen kann, ist mir schon klar. Aber wenn der Bewirtschafter nen Hegeplan und ein Hegeziel vorgibt,  glaube ich schon, dass ich dann auch als einzelner Angler gezielt solche Fische beangeln und aus dem Gewässer entfernen darf, ohne die Absicht sie anschließend zu verspeisen. Bin aber kein Jurist.

Dass der Bewirtschafter dazu ggf. vorher noch Genehmigung der Behörden einholen muss, ist dann dessen Sache.

Wäre interessant was die Juristen dazu meinen:

Wenn man in einem bayerischen Salmonidengewässer mit autochthonem BaFo-Bestand einen Bachsaibling erspäht, dürfte man den nur zum Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbs herausfangen oder dürfte man den auch aus Hegegründen beangeln. Die Rechtsverordnung schreibt ja vor, dass diese Fische  nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen.


----------



## Pokolyt (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo.
In Sachsen-Anhalt ist eine Entnahmepflicht für Welse. Soll heißen, wenn ich einen gelandet habe dann darf ich ihn nicht wieder einsetzen. Muss ihn töten und alles weitere bleibt mir überlassen. Essen oder verfüttern.
https://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutsch...achsen-anhalt-einig-wels-land-22426936-seite2


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hallo.
> In Sachsen-Anhalt ist eine Entnahmepflicht für Welse. Soll heißen, wenn ich einen gelandet habe dann darf ich ihn nicht wieder einsetzen. Muss ihn töten und alles weitere bleibt mir überlassen. Essen oder verfüttern.
> https://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutsch...achsen-anhalt-einig-wels-land-22426936-seite2



Ist bei uns hier auch so. Wenn ich einen Waller als Beifang habe, darf der per Verordnung nicht zurückgesetzt werden. Ist ein unerwünschter Zuwanderer.

Die Frage ist aber, ob ich dann gezielt auf Waller angeln dürfte, wenn ich gar nicht vorhätte den Fang zu verspeisen, sondern nur den Bestand reduzieren wollte. Also dem Hegeziel nachkomme.


----------



## Pokolyt (12. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ist bei uns hier auch so. Wenn ich einen Waller als Beifang habe, darf der per Verordnung nicht zurückgesetzt werden. Ist ein unerwünschter Zuwanderer.
> 
> Die Frage ist aber, ob ich dann gezielt auf Waller angeln dürfte, wenn ich gar nicht vorhätte den Fang zu verspeisen, sondern nur den Bestand reduzieren wollte. Also dem Hegeziel nachkomme.



Wie sähe das denn aus, wenn ich gezielt auf Waller angel? Und nur auf Waller.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich halte es z.B. für völlig absurd, wenn in einer Verordnung unter Punkt a)  ein Besatzverbot für ReBo für bestimmte Gewässer verhängt wird, dann aber unter Punkt b) für dieselben Gewässer Schonzeit und Schonmaß für ReBo angeordnet wird.
> 
> Warum die Oberbayern im Gegensatz zu den Franken nichts gegen ReBo in Salmonidengewässern einzuwenden haben, weiß ich nicht. Aber für Bachsaiblinge bestünde auch dort ein Rücksetzverbot, wenn im Gewässer ein autochthoner BaFo oder Äschenbestand existiert.
> 
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Angler dann gezwungen wären, diese Fische auch zu verspeisen, wenn sie wegen Rücksetzverbot und fehlender alternativer Verwendung getötet werden. Soweit ich weiß, zählt auch die Hege der Fischbestände als vernünftiger Grund.



Normalerweise wird die Regenbogenforelle in der gleichen Zeit wie die Bachforelle geschont, damit man in der Schonzeit keinen Grund hat, die Forellenregion zu befischen.
Außer in Bayern, wo die Schonzeiten ziemlich willkürlich liegen. Hier hat man sich wahrscheinlich an der Laichzeit der Refo orientiert, die bei Frühjahrslaichern im Winter los geht und bis in den März oder April reichen kann. Bei den wenigen sich fortpflanzenden Beständen in Deutschland ist aber von früh bis spät alles dabei. Das ist also zurecht ziemlich sinnlos und sollte entweder mit der Bafo synchronisiert werden (so wie beim Bachsaibling), oder gleich abschaffen.

Meiner Meinung ist man auf der sicheren Seite, wenn man eine zu entnehmende Art entnimmt, auch wenn man sie nicht essen kann. Das Zurücksetzen ist nämlich auf jeden Fall ein Verstoß gegen das bayerische Fischereigesetz.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> damit man in der Schonzeit keinen Grund hat, die Forellenregion zu befischen



Soweit hatte ich natürlich nicht gedacht, wobei das Angeln auf Äschen oder Döbel etc. aber trotzdem erlaubt wäre.

Es könnte aber natürlich schon Angler geben, die dann gezielt auf Forellen angeln und entweder BaFo mit ReFo "verwechseln" oder vielleicht sogar C&R durch die Hintertür betreiben.

Deshalb ist in den Salmonidenstrecken meines  Stammvereins Angeln vom 1.10. - 28.2. entweder komplett verboten oder dort wo Hechte vorkommen nur mit entsprechend großen Ködern und Einzelhaken erlaubt.

Natürlich kann keiner in den Kopf eines Anglers reinschauen und keiner wird nachprüfen, was mit dem entnommenen Fisch anschließend passiert ist.
Die Frage bleibt aber, ob man bei Vorliegen bestimmter Regelungen auch als einzelner Angler Fische mit der Absicht der Hege beangeln dürfte oder das tatsächlich nur im Rahmen eines Hegefischens erlaubt wäre.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Mittelfranken ja, bei unserem oberbayerischen Gewässer (welches ich häufiger befische) nicht. Aber wie gesagt, kommt eh selten vor. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum die Regenbogenforelle überhaupt Schonzeit hat.
> 
> ...



Antrag auf Befreiung der RBForelle stellen, geht problemlos durch. Ich kenne keinen Verein bei mir, der das nicht hat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Salmonidengewässern darf die bei uns schon lange nicht mehr besetzt werden, ich glaube nur noch in geschlossenen Gewässern (Baggersee etc.), bin mir aber da nicht ganz sicher.
> 
> ...


Die RB? Im Bezirk Obb darf die in Fließgewässer wie Isar. Amper gesetzt werden. Salmonidengewässer, gibt es das gesetzlich? Meinst du Forellenregion?


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dass ich als einzelner Angler keine selbstständigen Entscheidungen zur Hege eines Gewässers treffen kann, ist mir schon klar. Aber wenn der Bewirtschafter nen Hegeplan und ein Hegeziel vorgibt,  glaube ich schon, dass ich dann auch als einzelner Angler gezielt solche Fische beangeln und aus dem Gewässer entfernen darf, ohne die Absicht sie anschließend zu verspeisen. Bin aber kein Jurist.



Ich glaube das Thema wurde hier schon diskutiert - wenn der Hegeberechtigte z.B. angeordnet hat, dass Waller zu entnehmen sind, dann kannst du die auch in der Mülltonne entsorgen - vernünftiger Grund ist ja durch Hege gegeben. Das war zumindestens hier die Meinung.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn man in einem bayerischen Salmonidengewässer mit autochthonem BaFo-Bestand einen Bachsaibling erspäht, dürfte man den nur zum Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbs herausfangen oder dürfte man den auch aus Hegegründen beangeln. Die Rechtsverordnung schreibt ja vor, dass diese Fische  nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen.



Hängt sicher wie oben von den Anordnungen des Hegeberechtigten ab bzw. wie diese geschrieben sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Januar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Antrag auf Befreiung der RBForelle stellen, geht problemlos durch. Ich kenne keinen Verein bei mir, der das nicht hat.



Hallo,

wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber da der Fang einer Regenbogner bei uns eh selten ist (ich denke mal, die letzten 5 Jahre habe ich vielleicht gerade mal 5 Regenbogner gefangen), ist das kein großes Problem. Mich wundert halt nur, dass die überhaupt geschützt ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Januar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die RB? Im Bezirk Obb darf die in Fließgewässer wie Isar. Amper gesetzt werden. Salmonidengewässer, gibt es das gesetzlich? Meinst du Forellenregion?



Hallo,

nein, ich meine nicht die Forellenregion, sondern wenn ein Gewässer offiziell zum Salmonidengewässer erklärt wurde (meist in der Bezirksfischereiverordnung).
Da gibt es dann keine Schonzeit/Schonmaß für Hecht, Aal und Zander und eventuell auch ein Besatzverbot mit Regenbognern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Salmonidengewässer, gibt es das gesetzlich?



In den meisten Regierungsbezirken schon, in Oberbayern nicht. Irgendwie paradox, weil es on OBB wahrscheinlich die meisten Forellen/Äschengewässer gibt.



> eventuell auch ein Besatzverbot mit Regenbognern.



Und eben auch ein behördliches Rücksetzverbot für ReBo unabhängig von Zeit und Größe.

Ob das nun schon als Hegeverfügung ausreicht oder jeder einzelne Bewirtschafter seine Angler individuell nochmal gesondert dazu anhalten müsste, doch den ReBo-Bestand im Gewässer zu dezimieren, war ja die Frage.

Dito mit Bachsaibling oder Waller etc., auch hier gibt es ja behördliche Rücksetzverbote unabhängig von Zeit und Maß für bestimmte Gewässer.

Für die Strafbarkeit käme es ja nicht unbedingt darauf an, was man mit dem Fisch macht, sondern warum man es tut.

So soll ja z.B. ein Gemeinschaftsangeln auch strafbar sein, wenn anschließend alle Fische verspeist werden, aber der Richter glaubt, dass der Wettkampfgedanke im Vordergrund stand.

Wundert mich nicht, wenn uns Angler aus anderen Ländern für komplett bekloppt halten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein, ich meine nicht die Forellenregion, sondern wenn ein Gewässer offiziell zum Salmonidengewässer erklärt wurde (meist in der Bezirksfischereiverordnung).
> Da gibt es dann keine Schonzeit/Schonmaß für Hecht, Aal und Zander und eventuell auch ein Besatzverbot mit Regenbognern.
> ...



Zeig mir bitte dies in der Bezirksfischereiverordnung Obb.. Mir liegt gerade nur das Oberbayerisches Amtsblatt Nr. 1 / 2015 vor,
Bezirksfischereiverordnung für den Bezirk Oberbayern vom 11. Dezember 2014, mit Berzirksverordnungen zu der AVBayFiG.
Und da gibt es das nicht ....


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Zeig mir bitte dies in der Bezirksfischereiverordnung Obb



Kann er nicht, weil OBB so ziemlich der einzige Bezirk ist, wo es das nicht gibt.

Warum das so ist kann man nur mutmaßen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Januar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zeig mir bitte dies in der Bezirksfischereiverordnung Obb.. Mir liegt gerade nur das Oberbayerisches Amtsblatt Nr. 1 / 2015 vor,
> Bezirksfischereiverordnung für den Bezirk Oberbayern vom 11. Dezember 2014, mit Berzirksverordnungen zu der AVBayFiG.
> Und da gibt es das nicht ....



Hallo,

Aber bei uns in Mittelfranken gibt es das. Google mal ganz einfach: Bezirkfischereiverordnung Mittelfranken.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

...


----------



## Minimax (12. Januar 2019)

Inzwischen darf es als Axiom gelten, das jeglicher AB-Thread, der auch nur entfernt Zurücksetzen, Entnehmen etc. streift, früher oder später in das Gravitationsfeld Bayerns oder der Niederlande gerät und dort kreist, oder aber zwischen diesen beiden Polen des anglerischen Weltgeschehens oszilliert.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

könnte daran liegen, dass in manchen Bundesländern da eher Probleme gesehen werden als in anderen.

Und das Hemd ist einem nunmal näher als die Jacke.

Dem Boardbetreiber dürfte das egal sein, da zählen alle Beiträge und Klicks.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Januar 2019)

Eine Hegemaßnahme kann im Übrigen auch das Zurücksetzen ohne Verletzung der Fischereigesetze legitimieren. Sogenannte Sichtungsfischen stellen dir diesen Freifahrsschein zur Bestandsmessung aus. Hege bedeutet also nicht nur Reduzieren.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

auf die Gefahr hin einige andere Volksstämme zu langweilen,

Auch in Bayern ist es unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen für Angler möglich, einen Fisch aus hegerischen Gründen und individueller Entscheidung zurückzusetzen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf die Gefahr hin einige andere Volksstämme zu langweilen.



Oder ideologische  Weltbildern zu verunsichern.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf die Gefahr hin einige andere Volksstämme zu langweilen,
> 
> Auch in Bayern ist es unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen für Angler möglich, einen Fisch aus hegerischen Gründen und individueller Entscheidung zurückzusetzen.



Freut mich zu lesen. Kannst du das belegen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Lajos,
> weil man hat sie ja besetzt, deshalb wurde sie  mit Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen usw. ausgestattet um vorzugaukeln, es handele sich um eine heimische Art.
> Stell Dir vor, die würden die kleinkarierte Verbandsforelle aussetzen>>>>> es gäbe eine Vorschriftenflut nie gesehenen Ausmaßes




Und so ist es eben im AB:
Zu 100 % das Gegenteil von dem, wie es war.

Und so wird es aus nordischer Sicht immer bei jedem Thread sein, wenn sie glauben, Bayern zu verstehen und diesen sagen zu müssen, wie es bei ihnen ist. 

Amüsant ... belustigend ...

achso ja, das ideologische Weltbild mancher Volksstämme über Bayern,?? ach was , die Isar fließt weiter ...


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Januar 2019)

Es gibt übrigens ein sehr interessantes Urteil aus Bayern [1] - vielleicht kennt das Kolja/Raimund noch nicht.
Es geht im Kern nicht direkt um das Angeln - aber es werden viele Aspekte angesprochen u.a. die Sicht des Gerichts zur Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen.

Um wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen, das schreiben die zum "vernünftigen Grund":

"[..] Das vom Kläger betriebene Angeln dient nicht der Erreichung eines Hegeziels, es trägt weder zur Hege und Pflege des Fischbestands und auch nicht zur Reinhaltung der Gewässerqualität bei. Der Kläger kann für sein Verhalten keinen anderen vernünftigen Grund im Sinne des § 1 Satz 2 TierSchG anführen. *Als vernünftiger Grund* *gilt die Beschaffung von Lebensmitteln*, dies hat der Kläger gerade nicht im Sinn.* Sein Bedürfnis zur Erholung und Entspannung,* das nach dem oben dargestellten Meinungsbild durchaus auf Kosten der Gesundheit und des Wohlbefindens von Fischen gehen kann,* ist nicht anerkennenswert.* [..]"

U.a. wurden auch die Arbeit von Arlinghaus berücksichtigt, trotzdem:
"[..] Angesichts dieses Meinungsbildes kann der Kläger nicht mit Erfolg für sich in Anspruch nehmen, Fische könnten bei der von ihm praktizierten Angelfischerei unter keinen Umständen Schmerzen oder Leiden empfinden bzw. es könnten ihnen dadurch keine Schäden zugefügt werden. Es ist wissenschaftlich noch nicht eindeutig geklärt, ob und in welchem Umfang Fische Schmerzen und Leiden empfinden. Die Gefahr, dass vom Kläger geangelte Fische infolge des erlittenen Stresses später verenden können, ist nicht auszuschließen [..]"

--
[1] *VG Regensburg, Urteil v. 10.05.2016 – RN 4 K 16.8*
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/Y-300-Z-BECKRS-B-2016-N-47365?hl=true


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

In einem konkreten, auch im AB breitgetretenem Fall, hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg 2016 ein Zurücksetzen sehr ausgewogen und differenziert betrachtet. Dies ist für mich aussagekräftiger als eine sehr pauschale Argumentation eines Gerichtes zur Widerlegung eines zwiespältigen Klägers in einer an sich anders geartetem Sachverhalts.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und so ist es eben im AB:
> Zu 100 % das Gegenteil von dem, wie es war.
> 
> Und so wird es aus nordischer Sicht immer bei jedem Thread sein, wenn sie glauben, Bayern zu verstehen und diesen sagen zu müssen, wie es bei ihnen ist.
> ...




was erzählst Du für einen Quatsch?
Wer redet von den bayrischen Befindlichkeiten?

Das was ich geschrieben habe  gibt es in jedem Bundesland.

Ganz sooo freidenkend scheinst Du wohl doch nicht zu sein
Schade


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was erzählst Du für einen Quatsch?
> Wer redet von den bayrischen Befindlichkeiten?
> 
> Das was ich geschrieben habe  gibt es in jedem Bundesland.
> ...



Naja ...
so schwer wird es auch dir nicht sein, zu erkennen, dass du dirket auf Laos sein auf Bayern bezogenes Posting geantwortet hast, sogar ihn direkt angesprochen.
Und meines darauf ist dir zu sagen, dass es was Bayern betrifft, eben zu 100% falsch ist.

Sehr freidenkend und zu Denken anregend


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Januar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> In einem konkreten, auch im AB breitgetretenem Fall, hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg 2016 ein Zurücksetzen sehr ausgewogen und differenziert betrachtet. Dies ist für mich aussagekräftiger als eine sehr pauschale Argumentation eines Gerichtes zur Widerlegung eines zwiespältigen Klägers in einer an sich anders geartetem Sachverhalts.



Hast du dazu einen Link zur Urteilsbegründung? 
In dem genannten Fall fand ich interessant, dass die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen trotz Arbeit v. Arlinghaus unterstellt wird. Ähnliches hatte allerdings auch Weber im Video gesagt, dass Gerichte von Leid-/Schmerzempfinden von Fischen nach wie vor ausgehen.

Weiterhin Nahrungsgewinn als einziger vernünftiger Grund .. die Gefahren - wenn das Angeln nur unter diesem Aspekt wahrgenommen wird - hat Uli Beyer sehr schön ausgeführt. Leider unternehmen die Verbände nichts, um diesen Status Quo zu verändern.


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> *Sein Bedürfnis zur Erholung und Entspannung,* das nach dem oben dargestellten Meinungsbild durchaus auf Kosten der Gesundheit und des Wohlbefindens von Fischen gehen kann,* ist nicht anerkennenswert.* [..]"



Hört sich nach einer Menschenrechtsverletzung an. 
Absolut absurd.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

Schön Torten, dass du wieder auf das Thema zurückführst.
Den link benötigen wir nicht, denn das ist so breitgetreten, dass jeder, der über das angedeutete Thema redet, dies kennt oder kennen sollte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2019)

lese selbst was Lajosch schrieb,
es ging darum, dass er nicht versteht, warum es für Refos überhaupt Schonzeiten gibt.
Das hat mit Bayern überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Es gibt also keinen Grund für Deine empfindliche bayrische Seele sich angegriffen zu fühlen.


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schön Torten, dass du wieder auf das Thema zurückführst.
> Den link benötigen wir nicht, denn das ist so breitgetreten, dass jeder, der über das angedeutete Thema redet, dies kennt oder kennen sollte.


Naja. Irgendwie seltsam, den Link abzulehnen. 
Soll vielleicht auch Leute geben, die sich dem Thema erst annehmen und dankbar für den Link sind.


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Januar 2019)

> Den link benötigen wir nicht, denn das ist so breitgetreten, dass jeder, der über das angedeutete Thema redet, dies kennt oder kennen sollte.



Meinst du Auge? Das Verfahren wurde ja gegen Geldauflage eingestellt, deswegen kann man leider wenig ableiten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

Empfindlich?

Es trifft mich nicht, sondern belustigt mich, 
wieder gegenteilig, aber egal.

Postings, die 
generell auf speziell geantwortet, 
pauschal verbal mit "Verband" verbunden, 
bringen Heiterkeit.

Amüsant genauso 
oder soll ich sagen bedenklich gar, 
das Lieblingswort des Nichtbayern 
"Braun" schon immer war.
Was diesen Mann angeht, 
habe ich im AB viel, 
dabei soweit detailiert wie mir erlaubt, 
geschrieben.
Kam es an? 
Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Januar 2019)

vergess es Toni, Du bist heute auf Krawall gebürstet und da hab ich keinen Bock drauf


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Meinst du Auge? Das Verfahren wurde ja gegen Geldauflage eingestellt, deswegen kann man leider wenig ableiten.



In der Breite des Ausgetretem kann man das genau herauslesen.
Lese es heraus in seiner nicht nur AB-Diskussion 
Die Argumentation der Staatsanwaltschaft stützt Koja!

Ich nehme das Thema ernst, warum diese implizierte Unterstellung?
Es bringt nur nichts, diese  spezielle Diskussion auch noch zu starten.
Mein Anliegen war es zu sagen, dass es differenzierte Betrachtungsweisen gibt, in konkrenten Fällen, aber ohne vertiefte inhaltliche und eben erneute Auseinendersetzung.
Deins ging nicht um ein Urteil gegen Angler, mein Gegenargumentationsfall um eine staatsanwaltschaftliche Betrachtung eines Anglers in seiner anglerischen Handlung. Beides zufällig in Regensburg.


----------



## Pokolyt (12. Januar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schön Torten, dass du wieder auf das Thema zurückführst.
> Den link benötigen wir nicht, denn das ist so breitgetreten, dass jeder, der über das angedeutete Thema redet, dies kennt oder kennen sollte.


Wie kannst du dich zum Sprecher von uns allen machen und von wir sprechen? Mir gefällt der Link. Finde ich sehr interessant.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Wie kannst du dich zum Sprecher von uns allen machen und von wir sprechen? Mir gefällt der Link. Finde ich sehr interessant.



Der link von Torsten gefällt mir auch! Sehr interessant! Ich meinte einen anderen ... meinen ..


----------



## Pokolyt (12. Januar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der link von Torsten gefällt mir auch! Sehr interessant! Ich meinte einen anderen ... meinen ..


OK, entschuldige bitte. Habe ich wohl falsch verstanden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> OK, entschuldige bitte. Habe ich wohl falsch verstanden.




 Kein Problem


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. Januar 2019)

Ich werde mir mal das Urteil durchlesen. Mir scheint es aber nichts neues zu bringen. Dass grundsätzlich der Wille da sein muss, Fische auch zu entnehmen, habe ich ja schon oft geschrieben. Es fällt aber auch auf, dass es das Urteil eines VG ist. Damit kann es sich weder um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit noch um eine Straftat des Anglers handeln, die hier verhandelt wurde. Üblicherweise geht es bei den VG Urteilen um die veterinärärztliche Erlaubnis für einen Teichbetriebs. Wie gesagt, muss ich es aber erst noch lesen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2019)

Kolja, es geht ja gar nicht um einen Angler wegen eines Tatbestands seiner konkreten Ausübung des Angeln. Irrelevant hier ...


----------



## torstenhtr (13. Januar 2019)

@Kolja,
Nein, da ging es nicht um eine Straftat eines Anglers - ich fand hier nur spannend, dass die sich so intensiv mit der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen auseinandergesetzt und offensichtlich auch Publikationen von Arlinghaus gelesen haben. Die Frage ist, ob diese Sichtweise repräsentativ für andere Gerichte ist.

Ansonsten ist der Fall schon ziemlich kurious, ein "Tierschützer" der die Jagd ablehnt aber selbst C&R Angeln zu seiner Entspannung betreibt


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Kolja, reinreden lassen
> Nein, da ging es nicht um eine Straftat eines Anglers - ich fand hier nur spannend, dass die sich so intensiv mit der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen auseinandergesetzt und offensichtlich auch Publikationen von Arlinghaus gelesen haben. Die Frage ist, ob diese Sichtweise repräsentativ für andere Gerichte ist.
> 
> Ansonsten ist der Fall schon ziemlich kurious, ein "Tierschützer" der die Jagd ablehnt aber selbst C&R Angeln zu seiner Entspannung betreibt


Zwischen den verschiedenen Gerichten gibt es durchaus eine Mentalität, dass sie sich nicht untereinander nicht untereinander reinreden lassen. Da spielt neben der rechtlichen Bewertung auch persönliche Befindlichkeiten eine Rolle.


----------



## Uzz (13. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Zwischen den verschiedenen Gerichten gibt es durchaus eine Mentalität, dass sie sich nicht untereinander nicht untereinander reinreden lassen.


Angesichts fabulös formulierter Gesetze kein Wunder oder auch "Zum Glück!".

Wir sind hier leider immer wieder damit beschäftigt zu versuchen, Rechtslage nicht "einfach" aufgrund von Gesetzen zu ermitteln sondern quasi rückwärts auf Basis einiger weniger Entscheidungen von niederen Gerichten, an die andere Gerichte nicht gebunden sind. Dabei kann nur wenig nützliches herauskommen. Die Unbestimmtheit bzw. der daraus resultierende Auslegungsspielraum verbreitet Angst unter Anglern. Wäre es nicht Aufgabe von Angelverbänden als Interessenvertreter, bei Entscheidungen gegen Angler den Gang in höhere Instanzen zu unterstützen, um nach und nach Details mal wirklich klären zu lassen, also den Nebel zu lichten?

Komischerweise wird (z.B. hier im Thread) in aller Regel nur auf Fälle aus dem Gruselkabinett verwiesen, bei denen ich mich eher ungern hinter den verurteilten Angler stellen würde. :/  Wo wurde denn mal jemand dafür verknackt, einen maßigen Fisch eigenverantwortlich zurückgesetzt statt getötet zu haben oder nach Erreichen eines Fanglimits weiter zu angeln oder oder oder.  DAS wären relevante Fälle. Gibts es sie überhaupt?


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Freut mich zu lesen. Kannst du das belegen?



Könnte ich, aber dann müsste ich die Boardies mit bayerischen Ausführungsbestimmungen langweilen.

Ich hatte dazu übrigens schon mal nen eigenen Thread eröffnet, aber weil da "in Bayern" im Titel stand werden es nur wenige gelesen haben.

Die Meinung des Gerichts, dass es zwar keine eindeutigen Beweise für ein Schmerzempfinden von Fischen gibt, aber eben auch keine eindeutigen Beweise für das Gegenteil ist an sich schon schlüssig. Wenn aber jemand nur verurteilt würde, weil ein Schmerzempfinden als theoretisch möglich erachtet würde, klänge das nicht nach " im Zweifel für den Angeklagten".

Ob Berufung, Revision gegen ein Urteil  zulässig wären, hinge vom Einzelfall ab.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Angesichts fabulös formulierter Gesetze kein Wunder oder auch "Zum Glück!".
> 
> Wir sind hier leider immer wieder damit beschäftigt zu versuchen, Rechtslage nicht "einfach" aufgrund von Gesetzen zu ermitteln sondern quasi rückwärts auf Basis einiger weniger Entscheidungen von niederen Gerichten, an die andere Gerichte nicht gebunden sind. Dabei kann nur wenig nützliches herauskommen. Die Unbestimmtheit bzw. der daraus resultierende Auslegungsspielraum verbreitet Angst unter Anglern. Wäre es nicht Aufgabe von Angelverbänden als Interessenvertreter, bei Entscheidungen gegen Angler den Gang in höhere Instanzen zu unterstützen, um nach und nach Details mal wirklich klären zu lassen, also den Nebel zu lichten?
> 
> Komischerweise wird (z.B. hier im Thread) in aller Regel nur auf Fälle aus dem Gruselkabinett verwiesen, bei denen ich mich eher ungern hinter den verurteilten Angler stellen würde. :/  Wo wurde denn mal jemand dafür verknackt, einen maßigen Fisch eigenverantwortlich zurückgesetzt statt getötet zu haben oder nach Erreichen eines Fanglimits weiter zu angeln oder oder oder.  DAS wären relevante Fälle. Gibts es sie überhaupt?



Es ist mir nicht ein einziger Fall bekannt, indem ein Angler, der einen Fisch unverzüglich zurückgesetzt hat, den er nicht verwerten konnte, verknackt wurde. Verknackt wurden nur Angler, die ihre Fänge aufwändig Filmten oder Fotografierten. Verknackt wurden auch Angler, die von sich aus zugaben, dass sie keinerlei Entnahmeabsicht hatten und jeden Fisch zurücksetzen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Verknackt wurden nur Angler, die ihre Fänge aufwändig Filmten oder Fotografierten. Verknackt wurden auch Angler, die von sich aus zugaben, dass sie keinerlei Entnahmeabsicht hatten und jeden Fisch zurücksetzen.



So viel Dummheit ist eben auch strafbar


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Könnte ich, aber dann müsste ich die Boardies mit bayerischen Ausführungsbestimmungen langweilen.
> 
> Ich hatte dazu übrigens schon mal nen eigenen Thread eröffnet, aber weil da "in Bayern" im Titel stand werden es nur wenige gelesen haben.
> 
> ...


Auch die Regelung in Bayern hebelt m.E. nicht aus, dass ein nicht verwertbarer Fisch zurückgesetzt werden kann. 

Der Spruch "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" wird sehr oft falsch verstanden! Er besagt nur, dass wenn der erkennende Richter Zweifel daran hat, dass sich der Angeklagte strafbar gemacht hat, er dann freisprechen muss. Es bedeutet nicht, dass es reicht, dass ein sonst am Prozess beteiligter oder gar ein Außenstehender Zweifel hat. Es muss schon der Richter sein. Wenn der Richter ein Gutachten, dass zum Schluss kommt, dass Fische Schmerzen empfindet für schlüssiger hält, dann hat er eben keinen Zweifel! 

Das rechtliche Problem ist hier ein anderes. Es stellt sich nämlich die Frage, ob ein Angler, der einem Gutachten folgt, dass Fische kein Schmerzempfinden hat mit Vorsatz handeln kann. Denn § 17 TSG ist eine Vorsatz-Tat. Fahrlässigkeit ist nicht strafbar. Dies kommt aber eben erst beim Strafrichter zum Tragen und nicht in Prozessen vor dem VG.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2019)

Im konkretem Fall eines Zurücksetzens in Bayern hat die Staatsanwaltschaft ja argumentiert, dass ein Angler einen Fisch zurücksetzen darf, wenn dieser nicht verwertbar ist. Vorraussetzung: Angeln mit grundsätzlichem Vorsatz des Entnehmens, unverzüglich und ohne zusätzliches Leid. Das Angeln, drillen und die individuelle Entscheidung des Zurücksetzen, da der Fisch nicht sinnvoll verwertbar, war somit kein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, auch die Fischereiverordnung in Bayern steht dem nicht entgegen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

Rein politisch müssen wir uns fragen, ob es sinnvoll ist, dafür einzutreten, dass Angler alleine zum "Spiel" Fische fangen und wieder freilassen. Ich denke, dass so eine Art von Angelei in Deutschland politisch nie mehrheitsfähig sein wird und im Ergebnis den Ruf der Angler eher beschädigt. Ich halte es daher für sinnvoll, wenn man im Begriff der Fischerei definiert, dass ein Angler grundsätzlich (also ganz allgemein) mit der Absicht angelt, seinen Zielfisch auch verwerten zu wollen. Was wir politisch stärken müssen ist, dass allein der Angler über die Kompetenz verfügt, im konkreten Fall zu entscheiden, ob der Fang für ihn verwertbar ist. Grundsätzlich haben wir diese rechtliche Situation bereits. Allerdings wäre es dennoch sinnvoll, dies in den LFischG z.B. durch eine so genannte gesetzliche Vermutung zu stärken. Z.B. indem man in das LFischG schreibt: "Zugunsten des Anglers wird vermutet, das er Fischerei i.S.d. Gesetzes betreibt." oder vom mir auch: "Der vernünftige Grund i.S.d. TSG wird zugunsten des Anglers vermutet." 

Dies ändert nichts an der bestehenden Rechtssituation, weil sie im Prinzip so bereits besteht. Dies würde aber ganz Praktisch der StA die Möglichkeit geben, einen großen Teil der Verfahren gegen Angler mit verweis auf diese gesetzliche Vermutung sofort einzustellen. 

Dies wäre etwas, für dass unsere Verbände eintreten können. Sie tun es aber nicht. Ich habe da auch keine Hoffnung, dass sie es tun werden. Ihnen fehlt hierfür sowohl die rechtliche Kompetenz, als auch die erforderliche Kreativität, als auch das Rückrat! Unsere Verbände betreiben im großen Ganzen nicht mehr, als eine Selbstverwaltung. Ich habe das hautnah erlebt.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Rein politisch müssen wir uns fragen, ob es sinnvoll ist, dafür einzutreten, dass Angler alleine zum "Spiel" Fische fangen und wieder freilassen. Ich denke, dass so eine Art von Angelei in Deutschland politisch nie mehrheitsfähig sein wird und im Ergebnis den Ruf der Angler eher beschädigt.


Da bin ich komplett anderer Meinung.
Im größten Teil der Welt ist das völlig ok.
Und auch bei uns sollte man das (zugegebenermaßen sehr entfernte) Ziel haben,
dass es dahin kommt.
Der vernünftige Grund nach TierSchG muss das Angeln selbst sein.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Es ist mir nicht ein einziger Fall bekannt, indem ein Angler, der einen Fisch unverzüglich zurückgesetzt hat, den er nicht verwerten konnte, verknackt wurde.



Wenn mit "verknackt" ein Strafverfahren gemeint ist, deckt sich das mit meinen Erfahrungen.

In den mir bekannten Fällen ging das nicht vor Gericht, sondern wurde intern mit Kartenentzug/Sperre geahndet.



> Im konkretem Fall eines Zurücksetzens in Bayern hat die Staatsanwaltschaft ja argumentiert, dass ein Angler einen Fisch zurücksetzen darf, wenn dieser nicht verwertbar ist



Dann beginge er aber ggf. trotzdem eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und ggf. einen Verstoß gegen die Gewässerordnung. Und zur "Verwertbarkeit" könnte es bei drei Juristen auch 5 Meinungen geben.  Ob da jeder der Meinung wäre, man könne den 2m Waller trotz Rücksetzverbot für Welse wieder freilassen, weil der zu groß, zu fett und schadstoffhaltig wäre, kann man bezweifeln.

Ich würde eine Lösung wie in Österreich favorisieren, wo fürs Angeln das TSCHG ausgeklammert ist und die spezifischen Gesetze und Verordnungen angewendet werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2019)

Ich muss doch nicht eine anglerfreundliche Argumentation einer Staatsanwaltschaft in Frage stellen 
Ich kommuniziere diese lieber und zeige Anglergegnern wie auch angelnden anderen Volksstämmen, dass die Angelwelt nicht "Braun" ist.

Dass Österreich ein Beispiel hinsichtlich der Herausnahme des Angeln/Fischen/Jagen aus dem Tierschtzgesetz  ist, ist unbestritten oder sollte für alle Angler, die so denken wie ich, so sein.

Deswegen sollten angelerfreundliche Entscheidungen der Justiz eben nicht immer relativiert und sogar in Zweifel gezogen werden, sondern als Aushängeschild gesträrkt werden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Da bin ich komplett anderer Meinung.
> Im größten Teil der Welt ist das völlig ok.
> Und auch bei uns sollte man das (zugegebenermaßen sehr entfernte) Ziel haben,
> dass es dahin kommt.
> Der vernünftige Grund nach TierSchG muss das Angeln selbst sein.


Ich sehe nicht, dass dies auch nur ansatzweise politisch durchsetzbar ist. Eher verbieten die Spanier den Stierkampf. Wir haben in Europa eher eine gegenläufige Tendenz.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dann beginge er aber ggf. trotzdem eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und ggf. einen Verstoß gegen die Gewässerordnung. Und zur "Verwertbarkeit" könnte es bei drei Juristen auch 5 Meinungen geben.  Ob da jeder der Meinung wäre, man könne den 2m Waller trotz Rücksetzverbot für Welse wieder freilassen, weil der zu groß, zu fett und schadstoffhaltig wäre, kann man bezweifeln.



Im Strafrecht braucht man einen individuellen Schuldvorwurf. Aus diesem Grunde kann es nur auf die subjektive Sicht das Anglers ankommen, ob er den Fisch verwerten kann. Kann er dies nicht, also würde er ihn für die Biotonne abkloppen, würde er sich nach dem TSG strafbar machen, weil er ein Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund getötet hat. Der Angler kann eben nicht, wie der Jäger das Stück, seinen Zielfisch ansprechen. Daher sind immer Beifänge möglich und der Angler kann immer individuell im Konkreten Fall entscheiden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

Ich halte es für viel zielführender mit dem Zeitgeist zu argumentieren, indem man sagt, dass Angeln ist eine nachhaltige Nutzung der Natur. Fische, die entnommen werden, hatten ein artgerechtes Leben. Angeln ist eine schonende Naturnutzung, so dass es keinen Grund gibt, dass Angeln in Natura 2000 Gebieten zu verbieten. Wir müssen davon weg, Menschen aus der Natur auszuschließen, weil dies die Distanz vom Menschen zur Natur vergrößert und damit für den Naturschutz kontraproduktiv ist.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2019)

Gut geschrieben - Nur wen kann man dafür ins Boot holen, um so etwas zu vertreten, zu fördern bzw zu erreichen? 

Die Verbände (obwohl sie eigentlich unsere Interessen vertreten sollten) haben offensichtlich ihre eigenen Ansichten /Vorhaben....


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Ich muss doch nicht eine anglerfreundliche Argumentation einer Staatsanwaltschaft in Frage stellen



Musst du nicht, ich wollte das auch nicht. Im Gegenteil, solche Entscheidungen begrüße ich ja.

Aber eine Einzelfallentscheidung stellt nun mal keinen Freibrief dar und die Justiz ist eben auch nicht die einzige Institution, die Angler sanktioniert.

Wenn der Staatsanwalt im Einzelfall nichts gegen Rücksetzten einzuwenden hätte, aber der Bewirtschafter die Welse aus Hegegründen aus dem Gewässer entfernen will, bleibt für den Angler trotzdem ein Dilemma.



> Wir müssen davon weg, Menschen aus der Natur auszuschließen, weil dies die Distanz vom Menschen zur Natur vergrößert und damit für den Naturschutz kontraproduktiv ist.



Volle Zustimmung von mir.

Könnte allerdings sein, dass Frau Schulze das anders sieht, wenn sie aus der kalifornischen Eisdiele zurück ist.

Bleibt aus anglerischer Sicht zu hoffen, dass der momentane Zulauf zu solchen Parteien nur ein Strohfeuer ist wie z.B. damals mit den Piraten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2019)

Der Verband in Bayern hat das Zurücksetzen als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gesehen und die Zahlung dafür begrüßt.
Erst als diesem die Begründung der Staatsanwaltschaft differenziert erklärt wurde mit wörtlichem Zitieren des Oberstaatsanwaltes, dämmerte es dem einen oder besser der anderen.
Dies zeigt, dass der Verband nicht andere Ziele verfolgt, sondern einfach nur unaufgeklärt ist ...
Hier muss der Ansatz sein: Aufklärung mit der anglerischen Praxis, Konfrontation mit der Argumentation der Justiz.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Verband in Bayern hat das Zurücksetzen als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gesehen und die Zahlung dafür begrüßt.
> Erst als diesem die Begründung der Staatsanwaltschaft differenziert erklärt wurde mit wörtlichem Zitieren des Oberstaatsanwaltes, dämmerte es dem einen oder besser der anderen.
> Dies zeigt, dass der Verband nicht andere Ziele verfolgt, sondern einfach nur unaufgeklärt ist ...
> *Hier muss der Ansatz sein: Aufklärung mit der anglerischen Praxis, Konfrontation mit der Argumentation der Justiz.*



Auch hier Zustimmung.

Der Fischereiverband Mittelfranken hatte unter seinem alten Präsidenten zum Thema "Sanktionierung von Rücksetzen" m.W. nach auch ne rigorosere Einstellung als unter der  neuen Führung.

Langsam bewegt sich schon was.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2019)

Es ist angesichts der allgemein bekannten Überlastung der Gerichte ein Unding, dass so einer Kleinkrämerei (ich hätte beinahe Korinthenkackerei geschrieben) ein Podium gegeben wird, anstatt das an die unteren Aufsichtsbehörden und somit dem Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetz zu überordnen. 

Wenn das so an die untergeordneten Instanzen zurückgewiesen wird und die Bürohengste den Papierwust nicht mehr an andere abschieben können, würde auch die Bereitschaft zur Änderung der Rahmenbedingungen auf ein realistisches Maß zunehmen....

Ich weiß - Wunschdenken - aber so überreguliert und verklausuliert hat unser gemeinsames Hobby in Deutschland kaum noch eine Chance... 

Just my two Cents!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben - Nur wen kann man dafür ins Boot holen, um so etwas zu vertreten, zu fördern bzw zu erreichen?
> 
> Die Verbände (obwohl sie eigentlich unsere Interessen vertreten sollten) haben offensichtlich ihre eigenen Ansichten /Vorhaben....


Die Verbände müssten schon eine 180 Grad Wende vollführen, bevor da was passiert. Da habe ich jede Hoffnung verloren. Engagierte Angler werden das übernehmen müssen, sei es, indem sie Rechtsstreite führen oder bei Ministerien nachhaken.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2019)

So ähnlich sehe ich das auch....


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ich hab mir die von Thorsten verlinkte Urteilsbegründung mal genauer durchgelesen, da kann einem ja wirklich schlecht werden.

Der Kläger gab an, er würde ohne Widerhaken angeln, die Fische gar nicht aus dem Wasser holen,  sondern sie unverzüglich abhaken und freilassen.

Stellungnahme des Gerichts:


> Etwa 30% der Fische, die geangelt und wieder zurückgesetzt worden seien, würden später an den Folgen des erlittenen Stresses sterben.



Können Richter hellsehen oder hat man da willkürliche ermittelte Ergebnisse irgendeiner Studie mit irgendwelchen Fischen an irgendwelchen Orten,  die mit den Bedingungen des konkreten Einzelfalls überhaupt nichts zu tun hatten und wo die Todesursache bestenfalls vermutet wurde, mal so eben verallgemeinert?

So ala: Wer längere Zeit neben einem laufendem Euro 4 Diesel steht, stirbt definitiv ein paar Tage früher.

Braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn das Vertrauen in die Justiz schwindet.


----------



## Uzz (13. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es ist mir nicht ein einziger Fall bekannt ...


In die Richtung ging auch meine Vermutung.  Die verbreite Angst vor Verfolgung durch den Staat ist völlig übertrieben. 

Viel schlimmer hingegen:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Verband in Bayern hat das Zurücksetzen als Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gesehen und die Zahlung dafür begrüßt.
> ...
> Hier muss der Ansatz sein: Aufklärung mit der anglerischen Praxis, Konfrontation mit der Argumentation der Justiz.


Aufklärung der Verbandsleute? Sie mit Argumenten konfrontieren? Hallo? Warum so seicht? Wenn gewählte, oder von Gewählten bestellte sog. Interessenvertreter nicht die Interessen der Angler verteteten, sollte man anderes Personal wählen.  Es ist doch nicht gottgegebenes und unwiderufliches Pech, wenn ein Anglerverband Gesetze möglichst ungünstig für seine Mitglieder auslegt und durch Verbandsregeln die Bewegungsfreiheit der Mitglieder ohne jede Not  zusätzlich einschränkt.

Ich kenne die Struktur in Bayern nicht. Aus welchem Grund treten in Bayern Anglervereine solchen anglerfeindlichen Verbänden bei? Sowas wie die an den (meist)Landesverbänden hängenden Gewässer-Pools wie im Osten habt ihr doch in Bayern nicht, oder?


----------



## torstenhtr (13. Januar 2019)

fishhawk,


> ich hab mir die von Thorsten verlinkte Urteilsbegründung mal genauer durchgelesen, da kann einem ja wirklich schlecht werden.



Ich habe nun bestimmt fast jede Urteilsbegründung gelesen, bei den meisten kann einem schlecht werden. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Gerichte tendenziös angelfeindlich eingestellt (weil sie eben keine Ahnung vom Angeln haben) und es braucht einen guten Anwalt, um die vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen - Weber hat ja einiges durchblicken lassen - wie es in den Behörden abläuft.

Ich will mal aus dem Urteil (Lemgo) zitieren:
"[..] Für das Gericht besteht nicht der geringster Zweifel daran, dass der Angeklagte dem von ihm geangelten Fisch erhebliche Leiden zugefügt hat. Dies ergibt sich nicht nur aus den Ausführungen des Sachverständigen Dr. H., auch der klare Menschenverstand drängt diese Analyse geradezu auf. Wenn ein Fisch aus seinem Lebenselement Wasser entfernt wird, ist dies vergleichbar mit der Situation, dass einem Menschen die Luft zum Atmen durch Unterbinden der Luftzufuhr genommen wird. Unter diesem Umständen entsteht zwangsläufig Todesangst, die zu erheblichen Stress führt. [..]"

Das ist Anthropomorphismus, Zuschreibung menschlicher Eigenschaften.


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2019)

2025.......


----------



## jochen68 (13. Januar 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das ist Anthropomorphismus, Zuschreibung menschlicher Eigenschaften.



... so läuft das doch mittlerweile in allen Medien. Die Katze beim Arzt, sag ich da nur ;-) Da kommt zwangsläufig nicht Gutes für uns heraus ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Struktur in Bayern nicht. Aus welchem Grund treten in Bayern Anglervereine solchen anglerfeindlichen Verbänden bei? Sowas wie die an den (meist)Landesverbänden hängenden Gewässer-Pools wie im Osten habt ihr doch in Bayern nicht, oder?



Weil man nicht weiterkommt, wenn man schweigt, sondern bewegt durch Aufklärung usw.
Und die Ignoranz oder Dummheit, womöglich sogarr von Leuten die gar nicht selbst angeln, in manchen Bereichen bedeutet nicht, dass das Sytem an sich feindlich ist.
Der Verband hat sich schon in seiner Meinung wie auch personell geändert und wenn sowas wie diese voreilige Stellungnahme ohne sich mit der Sache auseinanderzusetzen, passiert, dann muss man sich als kritischer Angler mit einzelnen inhaltlich und rein sachlich auf gleicher Augenhöhe  auseinandersetzen. Wenn einer aus der Kriegsgeneration schreit, weil er eben jeden Fisch zum Essen sieht und anderes nicht versteht, dann gilt es seinen möglichen Nachfolgern zu zeigen, dass nicht immer gut ist, gar auch schädlich sein kann, wenn ewig gestrige noch Stimme haben. Aber der Generationenwandel hat ja angefangen mit Anglern in Funktion, die eben aktiv angeln.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Sowas wie die an den (meist)Landesverbänden hängenden *Gewässer-Pools* wie im Osten *habt ihr doch in Bayern nicht*, oder?



Auf die Gefahr hin wieder einige Nichtbayern zu langweilen, doch, das haben wir. Zumindest in Franken, was ja politisch gesehen auch zu Bayern gehört..

Das Fränkische Seenland, der MD-Kanal von Hausen - Hilpoltstein, lange Strecken am Main etc. etc. sind Verbandsgewässer, für die man nur als Mitglied Jahreskarten erhält und das dann auch noch zu erschwinglichen Preisen ( für bayerische Verhältnisse).

So extrem wie im Osten, wo man fürn Appel und Ei fast überall angeln kann, ist es aber nicht.

Und wie Toni schon sagt, verändern kann man am besten von innen.

Und m.E. tut sich da langsam schon was, wenn auch nicht in der Geschwindigkeit, wie viele wünschen.

Große Alternativen zu ner Verbandsmitgliedschaft sehe zumindest in Franken jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch mal gedacht, man könne die Verbände von innen heraus verändern. Das funktioniert aber nicht. Jahrzehnte lange VDSF Gehirnwäsche verhindert dies. Das Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht wird von den überwiegenden Mehrheit der Verbandsmitglieder abgelehnt. Hier auf einen Generationenwechsel zu hoffen halte ich für sehr optimistisch. Zwar wird ein Generationenwechsel stattfinden, aber die Frage ist doch, ob dann Leute ans Ruder kommen, die etwas ändern. Es gibt auch in den Gernerationen der 20-50 jährigen jede Menge vergrünte Naturschützer, denen der Naturschutz über Angeln geht. Ich habe das selber im RhFV erlebt. Die Vorstände der Verbände lassen niemanden nach oben, der gegen den Strich bürstet. Im Ergebnis kommen nur die nach oben, die alles weiter machen, wie zuvor.


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2019)

> Die Vorstände der Verbände lassen niemanden nach oben, der gegen den Strich bürstet. Im Ergebnis kommen nur die nach oben, die alles weiter machen, wie zuvor.



Ehrlich gesagt nehme ich das in Kauf, wenn ich dafür nicht vor jedem Angeltag extra zur Ausgabestelle fahren muss um dann ne Tageskarte für 12 -20 EUR zu erwerben oder auf bestimmte Gewässer ganz verzichten zu müsste.

Damit bin ich also auch Teil des Problems.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es gibt auch in den Gernerationen der 20-50 jährigen jede Menge vergrünte Naturschützer, denen der Naturschutz über Angeln geht. Ich habe das selber im RhFV erlebt. Die Vorstände der Verbände lassen niemanden nach oben, der gegen den Strich bürstet. Im Ergebnis kommen nur die nach oben, die alles weiter machen, wie zuvor.



War es in diesem Thread? Habe ich nicht in diesem Thread schon mal was über undifferenzierte und pauschale Aussagen gepostet?
Es gibt eben auch Ausnahmen ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht wird von den überwiegenden Mehrheit der Verbandsmitglieder abgelehnt.



Das Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht widerspricht ganz einfach dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz und deine Statements, die Landesfischereigesetze allein wären ein hinreichender Grund zum Angeln, werden von den Justitiaren der Verbände, die ich kenne, nur mit einem Kopfschütteln quittiert.

Der Verband Mittelfranken leistet z.B. hervorragende Arbeit, wenn es um die Unterstützung der Interessen von Anglern und Fischern geht. Und ja, auch der kämpft nicht für ein Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht. Grund: Siehe meinen Satz oben. Er setzt sich aber dafür ein, dass die Angler hinreichende Flexibilität bekommen, um ihrem Hobby ohne (vermeintlichem) Entnahmezwang nachgehen zu können.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Januar 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Gut geschrieben - Nur wen kann man dafür ins Boot holen, um so etwas zu vertreten, zu fördern bzw zu erreichen?
> Die Verbände (obwohl sie eigentlich unsere Interessen vertreten sollten) haben offensichtlich ihre eigenen Ansichten /Vorhaben....



Sehe ich auch als Knackpunkt. Gehen wir die Vorstände der Verbände aller Bundesländer durch, fällt ja umgehend auf, welche Ansichten/Richtungen die handelnden Personen bevorzugen. Da bleibt dir als einzelner Angler ja nichts über, als in die Klinke zu beißen oder es Selbst zu Regeln.

Da finde ich Kolja seine Argumentationen in vielen Punkten einfach nur extrem durchdacht und zielführend. Seine Richtlinie zur Entnahmeabsicht und das Stärken der Eigenverantwortung im Sinne selektiver Entnahme ist denke ich eher durchzuboxen als alles andere. Wettkampfangeln etc. wird in Deutschland nicht mehr zu Transportieren sein, das sehe ich (mittlerweile) auch ein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da finde ich Kolja seine Argumentationen in vielen Punkten einfach nur extrem durchdacht und zielführend. Seine Richtlinie zur Entnahmeabsicht und das Stärken der Eigenverantwortung im Sinne selektiver Entnahme ist denke ich eher durchzuboxen als alles andere.



Genau mit dieser Argumentation haben wir in SH ja die Änderung des §39 LFischG (C&R) hinbekommen. Denn die bisherige Auslegung von der Fischereibehörde - alles abknüppeln was nicht geschont ist/ Mindestmaß erreicht hat - ist damit vom Tisch. Im Gespräch mit dem Verantwortlichen für den Tierschutz im Ministerium - Herrn Zacher - habe ich mich ziemlich genau an der Interpretation von Kolja entlang gehangelt. Heute wissen wir, dass die Argumentation erfolgreich war. Deshalb auch an dieser Stelle noch einmal DANKE KOLJA!


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Verband Mittelfranken leistet z.B. hervorragende Arbeit, wenn es um die Unterstützung der Interessen von Anglern und Fischern geht. Und ja, auch der kämpft nicht für ein Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht. Grund: Siehe meinen Satz oben. Er setzt sich aber dafür ein, dass die Angler hinreichende Flexibilität bekommen, um ihrem Hobby ohne (vermeintlichem) Entnahmezwang nachgehen zu können.



Vor einigen Jahren hätte ich dir noch vehement widersprochen.

Mittlerweile sehe auch ich schon einige Fortschritte, wenn auch deutlich weniger euphorisch als du.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Januar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Genau mit dieser Argumentation haben wir in SH ja die Änderung des §39 LFischG (C&R) hinbekommen. Denn die bisherige Auslegung von der Fischereibehörde - alles abknüppeln was nicht geschont ist/ Mindestmaß erreicht hat - ist damit vom Tisch. Im Gespräch mit dem Verantwortlichen für den Tierschutz im Ministerium - Herrn Zacher - habe ich mich ziemlich genau an der INterpretation von Kolja langegehangelt. Heute wissen wir, dass die Argumentation erfolgreich war. Deshalb auch an dieser Stelle noch einmal DANKE KOLJA!



Es ist tatsächlich nicht immer so einfach, alles Nachzuvollziehen, weil Kolja, aber auch Anglerdemo den Blick auf Dinge hat, die wir nicht wahrnehmen können/dürfen. Ich meine, Kolja beschrieb seine Interpretationen zur Sachlage schon vor langer Zeit. Umso erstaunter war ich auch, das sein Angebot zum DAFV, mitwirkende Hilfe zu leisten, auf Taube Ohren traf.

Ich zanke mich ja jetzt selbst mit den Verbänden und hielt es kaum für möglich, das oft beschriebene/zitierte Vorwürfe aus dem AB immer richtig sein können. Ich wurde eines besseren Belehrt. Insofern weiß ich nun auch um den Mehrwert deiner und Koljas Arbeit in der Zukunft. Es ist tatsächlich schlicht und ergreifend manchmal nicht Vorstellbar, in welcher Glocke Verbände stecken.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht widerspricht ganz einfach dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz und deine Statements, die Landesfischereigesetze allein wären ein hinreichender Grund zum Angeln, werden von den Justitiaren der Verbände, die ich kenne, nur mit einem Kopfschütteln quittiert.
> 
> Der Verband Mittelfranken leistet z.B. hervorragende Arbeit, wenn es um die Unterstützung der Interessen von Anglern und Fischern geht. Und ja, auch der kämpft nicht für ein Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht. Grund: Siehe meinen Satz oben. Er setzt sich aber dafür ein, dass die Angler hinreichende Flexibilität bekommen, um ihrem Hobby ohne (vermeintlichem) Entnahmezwang nachgehen zu können.



Dann haben die Justiziare leider die rechtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht verstanden. Ich vertrete im Übrigen *gerade nicht* die Auffassung, dass man ohne Entnahmeabsicht angeln sollte/ darf. Ich vertrete die Ansicht, dass der "vernünftige Grund" i.S.d. TSG durch die LFischG gegeben ist. Das kann man so auch in den einschlägigen Strafrechtskommentaren nachlesen. Ich habe aber auch immer geschrieben, dass dies nur dann gilt, wenn man das Angeln im Sinne des LFischG ausübt. Nach herrschender Meinung betreibt man nur Fischen i.S.d. LFischG, wenn man mit einer grundsätzlichen Entnahmeabsicht angelt. Dies heißt aber nicht, dass man auch einen Fisch entnehmen muss, den man nicht verwerten kann. Ich habe auch einige Beiträge zuvor nochmals erklärt, dass ich die Forderung, man solle das Angeln auch ohne jegliche Entnahmeabsicht zulassen, nicht für sinnvoll halte. Das von dir zitierte Kopfschütteln der Funktionäre zeigt mir, dass diese die gesetzliche Regelung offenbar nicht verstanden haben. Deine Unterstellung, ich würde vertreten, man dürfte ohne jedwede Entnahmeabsicht angeln, zeigt mir, dass du meine Beiträge in diesem Strang nicht oder nicht richtig gelesen hast.

Ich kann mich da immer nur wiederholen. Der "vernünftige Grund" ist nicht das Problem, dieser ergibt sich aus dem Erlaubnistatbestand der LFischG. Der Knackpunkt liegt in der Definition von "Fischen" i.S.d LFischG. Diese Definition sieht einen grundsätzlichen Willen voraus, auch Fische zu entnehmen. Wer mit dem festen Entschluss ans Wasser geht, jeden gefangenen Fisch zurückzusetzen betreibt keine Fischerei i.S.d. LFischG und kann sich mithin nicht auf den Erlaubnistatbestand des LFischG berufen.


----------



## torstenhtr (13. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Rein politisch müssen wir uns fragen, ob es sinnvoll ist, dafür einzutreten, dass Angler alleine zum "Spiel" Fische fangen und wieder freilassen. Ich denke, dass so eine Art von Angelei in Deutschland politisch nie mehrheitsfähig sein wird und im Ergebnis den Ruf der Angler eher beschädigt. Ich halte es daher für sinnvoll, wenn man im Begriff der Fischerei definiert, dass ein Angler grundsätzlich (also ganz allgemein) mit der Absicht angelt, seinen Zielfisch auch verwerten zu wollen.



Bin ich ebenso wie Kati anderer Meinung. Das ist eine Argumentation der Angelfeinde. 
Wie gefährlich es ist, Angeln nur zur Verwertung zu propagieren, hatte ja Uli Beyer sehr schön ausgeführt - ich finde die Videos übrigens sehr gut, es wurde Zeit, dass sich ein Angelpromi so klar äußert. Die Problematik ist, dass historisch gesehen die Nahrungsgewinnung nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielte, im Vordergrund steht (zumindestens in fast allen anderen Ländern!) die Tradition, eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur, Entspannung etc. - d.h. ein "Sport". Die eigentliche Bedeutung des Angelns wird verfälscht.



> Allerdings wäre es dennoch sinnvoll, dies in den LFischG z.B. durch eine so genannte gesetzliche Vermutung zu stärken. Z.B. indem man in das LFischG schreibt: "Zugunsten des Anglers wird vermutet, das er Fischerei i.S.d. Gesetzes betreibt." oder vom mir auch: "Der vernünftige Grund i.S.d. TSG wird zugunsten des Anglers vermutet."



Klingt für mich zu unpräzise, "Fischerei i.S.d. Gesetzes betreibt" könnte sich auch nur auf grundsätzliche Entnahme beziehen. Zweiter Ansatz schon besser - die Frage ist, ob das im Einzelfall vor Gericht überzeugend sein würde.

Man könnte auch eine grundsätzliche Rücksetzerlaubnis vergeben in den LFischG, dann wäre der Fall eindeutig geklärt. U.a. steht so etwas in der Gewässerordnung des LAVB. 

Das ist ohnehin eine interessante Frage - die Verbände könnten jederzeit in ihrer Gewässerordnung eine Regelung schreiben, z.B. "[..] nicht zur Verwertung bestimmte Fische sind schonend zurück zu setzen [..]. Der Angler bräuchte sich nur auf diesen Satz beziehen und hätte einen vernünftigen Grund.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

@torstenhtr: Das kann man sich alles wünschen. Ich halte es in Deutschland nur nicht für durchsetzbar.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> @torstenhtr: Das kann man sich alles wünschen. Ich halte es in Deutschland nur nicht für durchsetzbar.



Maximale Forderungen stellen, um minimale Ziele zu erreichen. Das Problem ist jedoch, dass die Verbände mit den derzeitigen Regelungen glücklich scheinen...

Wir haben ja neben dem "Runden Tisch" im März in Kiel zur Änderung des LFIschG einige Gespräche mit Entscheidern geführt. Ich habe damals in einem Gespräch mit einem Verantwortlichen in der Behörde eine entscheidende Frage gestellt. Erst einmal hatte ich ja Koljas Darstellung vorgetragen. Meine Frage war zum Abschluss eigentlich relativ einfach, die er aber nicht beantworten konnte. "Was macht ein Angler mit einem Fisch, wenn er den nicht verwerten will oder kann, aber auch nicht zurücksetzen darf und das nicht will, weil er Angst hat dabei erwischt zu werden?" Da kam ein fragender Blick. Auf meine Aussage "Er wird den Fisch mitnehmen und irgendwo entsorgen, wo er sicher ist, nicht erwischt zu werden". "Da könnten Sie recht haben" war dann seine Antwort. Ich fragte "Wäre es also aus Sicht des Naturschutz- und Tierschutz nicht sinnvoller, das Zurücksetzen in SH zu erlauben? Insbesondere weil der Großteil der Angler die Fänge von Zielfischen ja sowieso verwertet. Diejenigen, die jetzt zurücksetzen, werden das auch weiterhin tun, egal was das Gesetz regelt". Dann hat er genickt und gesagt "Sie haben mich überzeugt, ich werde einer Änderung nicht widersprechen, dieses aber auch nicht forcieren".


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Deine Unterstellung, ich würde vertreten, man dürfte ohne jedwede Entnahmeabsicht angeln, zeigt mir, dass du meine Beiträge in diesem Strang nicht oder nicht richtig gelesen hast.



Nachdem ich die Antwort von dir gelesen habe, hast du mit dieser Vermutung vermutlich Recht. Ich befürchte aber, da haben dich viele andere Personen auch falsch verstanden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2019)

Da ich ja keine Meerforellen entnehme (alte dänische Tradition...), angel ich in D ja auch nur auf Dorsche und Meerforellen sind grundsätzlich Beifang . In DK freuen die sich, wenn ich meine Meerforellen zurücksetze. Da darf ich sogar sagen, dass ich gezielt auf Meerforelle unterwegs bin.

Kolja hat meiner Meinung nach immer darauf hingewiesen, dann man nie zugeben sollte, dass man "Keine Entnahmeabsicht hat".


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Januar 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die Antwort von dir gelesen habe, hast du mit dieser Vermutung vermutlich Recht. Ich befürchte aber, da haben dich viele andere Personen auch falsch verstanden.


Ja, vermutlich genau die, die eigentlich als Justiziare die Materie kennen sollten. Flächendeckend stelle ich bei den Verbänden aber eine unglaubliche Rechtsunkenntnis in diesem Bereich fest. Das Gleichen sie dann durch vorauseilenden Gehorsam aus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hallo.
> In Sachsen-Anhalt ist eine Entnahmepflicht für Welse. Soll heißen, wenn ich einen gelandet habe dann darf ich ihn nicht wieder einsetzen. Muss ihn töten und alles weitere bleibt mir überlassen. Essen oder verfüttern.
> https://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutsch...achsen-anhalt-einig-wels-land-22426936-seite2



Zeitungen veröffentlichen hin und wieder durchaus mal wirres Zeug...und dieser Artikel ist auch schon ü3 Jahre alt.
Schonzeit ist weg, Mindestmaß auch...aber Entnahmepflich besteht in S-A generell nicht.
Wenn das einzelne Vereine so regeln, ist das deren Sache.
Ansonsten wären die Elbufer voll mit meterlangen Leichen.


----------



## Uzz (13. Januar 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das ist ohnehin eine interessante Frage - die Verbände könnten jederzeit in ihrer Gewässerordnung eine Regelung schreiben, z.B. "[..] nicht zur Verwertung bestimmte Fische sind schonend zurück zu setzen [..]. Der Angler bräuchte sich nur auf diesen Satz beziehen und hätte einen vernünftigen Grund.


Wozu sollte man das reinschreiben? 
Fall A) Wenn das Zurücksetzen nicht verboten ist, ist es sowieso erlaubt. 
Fall B) Wäre das Zurücksetzen gesetzlich verboten, wäre eine Erlaubnis in der Gewässerordnung eines Verbands unwirksam.


----------



## Pokolyt (13. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Zeitungen veröffentlichen hin und wieder durchaus mal wirres Zeug...und dieser Artikel ist auch schon ü3 Jahre alt.
> Schonzeit ist weg, Mindestmaß auch...aber Entnahmepflich besteht in S-A generell nicht.
> Wenn das einzelne Vereine so regeln, ist das deren Sache.
> Ansonsten wären die Elbufer voll mit meterlangen Leichen.


Ich habe 2018 meinen Schein gemacht. Dort wurde mir eine Entnahmepflicht gelehrt,.
Siehe auch 5.1.1
http://www.anglerverein-zerbst.de/pdf-dateien/Gewaesserordnung_des_LAV_Sachsen-Anhalt_e_V neu.pdf
http://www.kav-haldensleben.de/wp-c...erordnung_des_LAV_Sachsen-Anhalt_e_V_2018.pdf


----------



## torstenhtr (13. Januar 2019)

Lars,



> Kolja hat meiner Meinung nach immer darauf hingewiesen, dann man nie zugeben sollte, dass man "Keine Entnahmeabsicht hat".



Wir hatten das schon in den ganz alten Diskussionen, bevor Kolja hier Mitglied war .. u.a. hatte der Thomas Günther (Brotfisch) empfohlen immer einen Priest, Messer mitzuschleppen, damit man nicht in Verdacht gerät, alle Fische zurück zu setzen. Ich denke das selektive C&R dürfte kaum ein rechtliches Problem (außer Bayern) darstellen, man kann jederzeit begründen, das man einen anderen Zielfisch hatte -> siehe auch das Video von dem Weber. Dazu braucht man auch kein LFischG (OK, abgesehen von den ehemals anglerfeindlichen Ausführungen in SH) ändern.

Ich sehe die Problematik auf anderer Ebene, wie Beyer ausgeführt hatte, halte ich die Reduktion des Angelns nur auf Nahrungsmittelgewinn für gefährlich, weil es Tür und Tor für Verbote öffnet. Eine weitere Problematik ist, dass bestimmte Anglersparten kriminalisiert werden, u.a. die spezialisierten Karpfenangler betreiben dann prinzipiell ihr Hobby illegal.
Wie behandelt man zudem ausländische Angler, die düften vielfach gar keine Verwertungsmöglichkeiten haben. Oder stell dir einen Angler vor der nach Fehmarn über das verlängerte Wochenende fährt z.B. auf Meerforelle, dort keine Kühlmöglichkeiten - kann nur am letzen Tag Fisch mitnehmen - die ersten Tage also prinzipiell nicht legal.


----------



## Uzz (13. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Ich habe 2018 meinen Schein gemacht. Dort wurde mir eine Entnahmepflicht gelehrt,.
> Siehe auch 5.1.1
> http://www.anglerverein-zerbst.de/pdf-dateien/Gewaesserordnung_des_LAV_Sachsen-Anhalt_e_V neu.pdf


Das ist (oder war) eben keine allgemeine(oder generelle) Entnahmepflicht für Welse sondern eine spezielle Entnahmepflicht für Welse aus stehenden Gewässern <10ha.  Nix Elbufer.

Sowas gibts für Welse in Sachsen auch an paar wenigen Gewässern. An paar Talsperren darf man Bleie(die Fischart!) nicht zurücksetzen. Zwergwels, Sonnenbarsch und Grundeln nirgends. Die drei letztgenannten Arten dürften durch den 1. Satz in 5.1.1. deiner GO auch in Sachsen-Anhalt betroffen sein, falls die Regelung noch aktuell ist. Bei uns ist das nur idiotensicherer formuliert.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

Werkzeug zum Betäuben und Töten muss man immer dabei haben. Denn wenn der Fisch stark verletzt ist, wäre es tierschutzwidrig ihn zurückzusetzen und sein Leid so zu verlängern. Wenn bestimmte Fischarten aus hegetechnischen Gründen entfernt werden müssen und der Gewässerbetreiber dies so anordnet, müssen sie entnommen werden. Als Angler kann ich mich dann nicht mehr auf die mangelnde Verwertungsmöglichkeit berufen, weil ein vernünftiger Grund zum Töten aufgrund der Hege gegeben ist.

Es gibt auch den umgekehrten Fall. Wenn ich z.B. nach der Zanderschonzeit einen Zander fange und der Zander mein Zielfisch ist, darf ich ihn dennoch zurücksetzen, wenn ich feststelle, dass er noch nicht abgeleicht hat. Die Hege ist in beiden Fällen zu beachten. Dies ist ein weiteres Argument dafür, alleine dem Angler die Entscheidung am Gewässer zu überlassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. Januar 2019)

[


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Auf rechtlicher Ebene bin ich voll bei Dir Kolja aber das oben geschriebene ist wirklich Quatsch. Das kg Dorschfilet würde genau das gleiche kosten wie bisher, der Verbraucher merkt davon gar nix. Was passieren würde, die deutschen (denn wir reden ja hier immer noch von deutschen Gesetzen) Fischer (und zwar die mit den Fangmethoden die einen gewünschten Umgang mit Wirbeltieren nicht gewährleisten können) verschwinden vom Markt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Die Auswirkungen einer Durchsetzung wären also genau im vordringlichsten Sinne des Gesetzes, wenn es denn den Namen Tierschutzgesetz zu recht tragen will. Wir reden ja hier von massenhafter Tierquälererei, wenn man die Logik im Umgang mit Anglern zu Grunde legt.
> Das dies alles völlig schizophren ist, darüber brauchen wir nicht reden. Leider ist das immer so, wenn Ideologie auf Realität trifft, dann ist der Pfad der Logik ganz schnell verlassen und es wird skurril.



Was du sagst, ist nichts anderes als die Tatsache, dass Tierschutz ein Wohlstandsgedanke ist. Wenn es um das Überleben geht, spielt Tierschutz keine Rolle. Daher auch die Zugeständnisse an die Berufsfischerei. Ich teile deine Ansicht. Eine andere Frage ist aber, was innerhalb unserer Wohlstandsgesellschaft für die Angler durchsetzbar ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Ich habe 2018 meinen Schein gemacht. Dort wurde mir eine Entnahmepflicht gelehrt,.
> Siehe auch 5.1.1
> http://www.anglerverein-zerbst.de/pdf-dateien/Gewaesserordnung_des_LAV_Sachsen-Anhalt_e_V neu.pdf
> http://www.kav-haldensleben.de/wp-c...erordnung_des_LAV_Sachsen-Anhalt_e_V_2018.pdf



Ist aber keine generelle Entnahmepflicht, sondern beschränkt sich auf stehende Gewässer unter 10ha.
Der Grund dahinter ist, das es reichlich Idioten gab die meinten, in ihre Vereinstümpel Welse ansiedeln zu wollen.


----------



## MarkusZ (14. Januar 2019)

[QUOTEWenn es um das Überleben geht, spielt Tierschutz keine Rolle. Daher auch die Zugeständnisse an die Berufsfischerei. Ich teile deine Ansicht.][/QUOTE]

Interessanter Gedanke, dass in Deutschland Menschen verhungern würden, wenn die Berufsfischer ihre Beute enzeln betäuben und töten müssten.

Solange deutsche Gerichte glauben, dass  Angler auch nur so das Überleben ihrer Familen sicherstellen können geht der Ansatz mit dem Nahrungserwerb  noch in Ordnung.

Wenn die aber plötzlich anfangen genauer über Hauptmotivation nachzubohren, wirds gefährlich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Januar 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Die Auswirkungen einer Durchsetzung wären also genau im vordringlichsten Sinne des Gesetzes, wenn es denn den Namen Tierschutzgesetz zu recht tragen will. Wir reden ja hier von massenhafter Tierquälererei, wenn man die Logik im Umgang mit Anglern zu Grunde legt.
> Das dies alles völlig schizophren ist, darüber brauchen wir nicht reden. Leider ist das immer so, wenn Ideologie auf Realität trifft, dann ist der Pfad der Logik ganz schnell verlassen und es wird skurril.



Darauf wollte ich hinaus- die Menschen entscheiden unter Berücksichtigung von wirtschaftlichen und ideologischen Aspekten über Schmerz und Leid von Tieren. Das ganze wird dann noch unter dem Begriff "Hege" für Angler durch "Naturschutzverbände" als mögliche Ausnahmen legalisiert. DIe Leute, die für ihre Vereins-/ Verbandsgewässer gesonderte Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten - abweichend von der Binnenfischereiverordnung - festlegen, machen das unter dem Begriff "Hege" und entscheiden, darüber dass ein z.B. ein Zander zurückgesetzt werden muss, also Schmerz und Leid vom FIsch ertragen werden kann/ darf. Der Begriff Hege ist in dem Zusammenhang so zu sehen, dass das Gewässer für Angler einen möglichst guten Ertrag abgibt und man viele Erlaubnisscheine verkauft. Da müssen wir uns doch nichts vormachen. Das sind übrigens die Leute, die bei uns in einer Sitzung gesagt haben, der §39 im LFischG muss nicht geändert werden. Das ist alles krank!



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was du sagst, ist nichts anderes als die Tatsache, dass Tierschutz ein Wohlstandsgedanke ist. Wenn es um das Überleben geht, spielt Tierschutz keine Rolle. Daher auch die Zugeständnisse an die Berufsfischerei. Ich teile deine Ansicht. Eine andere Frage ist aber, was innerhalb unserer Wohlstandsgesellschaft für die Angler durchsetzbar ist.



Ich denke hier ist nicht mehr viel zu verändern. Wenn "unsere" Verbände jahrelang in die falsche Richtung marschiert sind und es keine Gegenwehr gab, haben die Ideologen ihre Ausführungen in der Gesellschaft eingebrannt. Dann komm mal um die Ecke und erzähle was von Fische zurücksetzen... Ich denke an dieser thematik erkennt man einfach einmal mehr, dass "unsere" Vertreter halt versagt haben bzw. nicht Anglerinteressen, sondern lediglich ihre eigenen Ansichten durchsetzen. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass die Ansichten häufig nicht den Ansichten der Angler entsprechen. Auch wenn der Aufschrei sehr verhalten ist, so gibt es viele Angler die Regelungen einfach nur als sinnlos empfinden und sich nicht daran halten. Dann liest oder hört man so Sätze wie "aus den Fingern gerutscht". Und diesen Satz lese ich verdammt oft in Fangberichten!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. Januar 2019)

[


----------



## Uzz (14. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Solange deutsche Gerichte glauben, dass  Angler auch nur so das Überleben ihrer Familen sicherstellen können geht der Ansatz mit dem Nahrungserwerb  noch in Ordnung.


Wo hat ein Gericht solchen Blödsinn geäußert?
Wo hat ein Gericht solchen Blödsinn geäußert, ohne dass dieser Blödsinn explizit im zuständigen Landesgesetz steht?
Wo hat ein Gericht solchen Blödsinn geäußert, ohne dass dieser Blödsinn explizit im zuständigen Landesgesetz steht und der Angeklagte kompetent verteidigt wurde?

Sicher gibts mal ne unglückliche Gerichtsentscheidung. Den Gerichten den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben geht jedoch in die völlig falsche Richtung.


----------



## MarkusZ (14. Januar 2019)

> Den Gerichten den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben geht jedoch in die völlig falsche Richtung. Gesetze geben den Rahmen vor, in dem Gerichte sich bewegen müssen. Gesetzgeber sind nicht die Gerichte.



Im Gesetz steht nur "vernünftiger Grund", wie das ausgelegt wird,  ist Sache der Justiz.

Wenn nur Nahrungserwerb als "vernünftiger Grund" anerkant wird, wäre es nicht ungefährlich überall zu verkünden, dass man vorwegend aus anderen Gründen zum Angeln ginge. Entscheidend wäre dann,was der Richter glaubt. Ob der Fisch verzehrt wurde oder nicht würde da wohl keine Rolle spielen.



> Für mich ist das Tierschutzgesetz eben kein purer Wohlstandsgedanke, dagegen spricht schon die Entstehungszeit.



In der Zeit und unter diesem Regime sind aber auch ganz andere Gesetze entstanden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

> Interessanter Gedanke, dass in Deutschland Menschen verhungern würden, wenn die Berufsfischer ihre Beute enzeln betäuben und töten müssten.
> 
> Solange deutsche Gerichte glauben, dass  Angler auch nur so das Überleben ihrer Familen sicherstellen können geht der Ansatz mit dem Nahrungserwerb  noch in Ordnung.
> 
> Wenn die aber plötzlich anfangen genauer über Hauptmotivation nachzubohren, wirds gefährlich.


Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendein Richter in Deutschland davon ausgeht, dass man angelt, um sein Überleben zu sichern. Dies ist nach TSG und LFischG auch gar nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Uzz (14. Januar 2019)

@MarkusZ  Also keinerlei Basis über  "wenn ..., wäre" hinaus, aber mit "Solange deutsche Gerichte glauben ...." trotzdem schon mal vorsorglich so tun, als ob es usus wäre. :/


BTW:
Weil immer nach anderen Gründen als Essen fürs Angeln gefragt wird ... bei uns in SN dient die Ausübung der Angelei(als Teil der Fischerei) bereits per Gesetz diversen anderen, (frei-)staatlich geförderten Zielen. Man muss sich also nichtmal was ausdenken. 

§ 1 SächsFischG
Zweck des Gesetzes
(1) Gleichrangige Zwecke dieses Gesetzes sind
* die Förderung der nachhaltigen Nutzung der Gewässer durch die Fischerei und
* der Schutz, die Erhaltung und die Entwicklung der im Wasser, einschließlich der Uferzonen, lebenden Tier- und Pflanzenwelt.
(2) Die Ausübung der Fischerei nach den Regeln der guten fachlichen Praxis dient der Erreichung der Zwecke des Absatzes 1


Die Fischerei ist definiert als "Fischerei: das Nachstellen, das Fangen, das Sichaneignen und das Töten von wild lebenden Fischen, deren Hege sowie die Entnahme von Fischnährtieren" (§4)


----------



## MarkusZ (14. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendein Richter in Deutschland davon ausgeht, dass man angelt, um sein Überleben zu sichern. Dies ist nach TSG und LFischG auch gar nicht erforderlich.



Dann ist "Spaß" also ein vernünftiger Grund???

Also Spaß am Verzehr selbst gefanger Fische ist vernünftig, Spaß am Angeln an sich nicht?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Im Gesetz steht nur "vernünftiger Grund", wie das ausgelegt wird,  ist Sache der Justiz.
> 
> Wenn nur Nahrungserwerb als "vernünftiger Grund" anerkant wird, wäre es nicht ungefährlich überall zu verkünden, dass man vorwegend aus anderen Gründen zum Angeln ginge. Entscheidend wäre dann,was der Richter glaubt. Ob der Fisch verzehrt wurde oder nicht würde da wohl keine Rolle spielen.
> 
> In der Zeit und unter diesem Regime sind aber auch ganz andere Gesetze entstanden.



Wäre die Verwertung der einzige vernünftige Grund, dann hätte man in das TSG nicht den unbestimmten Rechtsbegriff "ohne vernünftigen Grund" geschrieben, sonder "nur zur Verwertung". Die Verwendung des unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffs indiziert also bereits, dass es mehrer vernünftige Gründe geben kann. 

Das Tierschutzgesetz stammt ursprünglich von den Nazis. § 1 des TSG von 1933 ähnelt bereits sehr dem jetzigen § 17 TSG von 1972. Auch der "vernünftige Grund" war schon im TSG von 1933 gefordert. Angler standen aber weder 1933 noch 1972 im Fokus der Politik.

Wie ich aber bereits schrieb, ist das jeweilige LFischG der vernünftige Grund, es erlaubt dem Angler im Rahmen der Fischerei dem Fisch leiden und Schmerzen zuzufügen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dann ist "Spaß" also ein vernünftiger Grund???
> 
> Also Spaß am Verzehr selbst gefanger Fische ist vernünftig, Spaß am Angeln an sich nicht?



Natürlich darfst du Spaß beim Angeln haben. Du musst aber Fischerei betreiben. Dies setzt voraus, dass du eine grundsätzliche Entnahmebereitschaft bezüglich deines Zielfisches hast.


----------



## MarkusZ (14. Januar 2019)

Aber die Hauptmotivation muss doch der Nahrungserwerb sein, auch wenn ich mich ohne selbst gefangen Fisch ausreichend und gesund ernähren könnte?

Also reicht dann Spaß am Fischessen als vernüftiger Grund aus?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Aber die Hauptmotivation muss doch der Nahrungserwerb sein, auch wenn ich mich ohne selbst gefangen Fisch ausreichend und gesund ernähren könnte?
> 
> Also reicht dann Spaß am Fischessen als vernüftiger Grund aus?


Woraus ziehst du denn, dass der Hauptgrund der Nahrungserwerb ist. Das kann ich so dem TSG nicht entnehmen. Und was wäre dann mit Reitern? Die essen ihre Pferde in der Regel nicht. 

Nochmal, der vernünftige Grund ist das LFischG. Man bewegt sich aber nur dann im Rahmen des LFischG, wenn man Fischerei betreibt. Jeden gefangenen Fisch zurücksetzen ist keine Fischerei, sondern Spielerei.


----------



## MarkusZ (14. Januar 2019)

> Woraus ziehst du denn, dass der Hauptgrund der Nahrungserwerb ist.



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurden doch Wettangelveranstaltungen verboten, auch wenn die Fische anschließend verzehrt werden sollten, weil als Hauptmotivation der Wettkampf und nicht der Nahrungserwerb angenommen wurde???


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurden doch Wettangelveranstaltungen verboten, auch wenn die Fische anschließend verzehrt werden sollten, weil als Hauptmotivation der Wettkampf und nicht der Nahrungserwerb angenommen wurde???


Wettangeln sind verboten, wenn das einschlägige LFischG dies verbietet. Tierschutzrechtlich sehe ich keinen Grund, weshalb Wettangeln verboten sein sollten, wenn die Zielfische verwertet und die Beifänge unverzüglich zurückgesetzt werden. Dem gefangenen Fisch dürfte es schnuppe sein, ob er von einem "Wettangler" oder einem "Nicht-Wettangler" gefangen wird.

Überleg mal, warum entsprechende Verbot in den LFischG stehen und nicht im TSG.


----------



## MarkusZ (14. Januar 2019)

> Überleg mal, warum entsprechende Verbot in den LFischG stehen und nicht im TSG.



Weil es in Fischereigesetzen um Fische geht und im TSG um Wirbeltiere im Allgemeinen?

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/razzia-bei-veranstaltern-eines-benefiz-angelns.336244/

Warum wurde da dann wegen Verstoß gegen TSG ermittelt?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Weil es in Fischereigesetzen um Fische geht und im TSG um Wirbeltiere im Allgemeinen?
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/razzia-bei-veranstaltern-eines-benefiz-angelns.336244/
> 
> Warum wurde da dann wegen Verstoß gegen TSG ermittelt?


Wenn das LFischG Wettangeln verbietet und man es dennoch veranstaltet, bewegen sich die Wettanngler nicht mehr im Bereicht des LFischG. Ergo können sie sich auch nicht auf das LFischG als vernünftigen Grund berufen. Also brauchen sie einen vernünftigen Grund nach dem TSG, weil es ja gerade nicht das LFischG sein kann. Man kann sich ja auch nicht auf das LFischG als vernünftigen Grund berufen, wenn man mit Sprengstoff "fischt".


----------



## MarkusZ (14. Januar 2019)

Übrigens sieht auch das  Bayerischen Landesamtes für Gesundheit und Lebensmittelsicherheit, Sachgebiet Tierschutz, bereits einen Verstoß gege TSG, wenn "
die Ermittlung einer Rangfolge unter den Teilnehmern dem Zweck der Nahrungsmittelgewinnung vor- oder auch nur gleichgeordnet war".

Aber dass Juristen und Politiker selten einer Meinung sind zieht sich bis zum BVerfG durch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Januar 2019)

Das Ministerium in Kiel sieht auch die Fischereiabgabe als verfassungsrechtlich korrekt an....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Übrigens sieht auch das  Bayerischen Landesamtes für Gesundheit und Lebensmittelsicherheit, Sachgebiet Tierschutz, bereits einen Verstoß gege TSG, wenn "
> die Ermittlung einer Rangfolge unter den Teilnehmern dem Zweck der Nahrungsmittelgewinnung vor- oder auch nur gleichgeordnet war".



Bayrischer Irrsinn. Nehmen wir mal folgenden Fall an: 10 Angelfreunde treffen sich und machen aus, dass sie am Ende des Angeltages eine Reihenfolge erstellen. Am Ende des Tages werden alle gefangen Fische gemeinsam gegrillt und gegessen. Warum sollte hier ein Verstoß gegen das TSG vorliegen. Nur weil 10 Freunde eine Reihenfolge feststellen. Welchen Einfluss hat denn die Reihenfolge auf das "Tierleid"?


----------



## MarkusZ (14. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Bayrischer Irrsinn. Nehmen wir mal folgenden Fall an: 10 Angelfreunde treffen sich und machen aus, dass sie am Ende des Angeltages eine Reihenfolge erstellen. Am Ende des Tages werden alle gefangen Fische gemeinsam gegrillt und gegessen. Warum sollte hier ein Verstoß gegen das TSG vorliegen. Nur weil 10 Freunde eine Reihenfolge feststellen. Welchen Einfluss hat denn die Reihenfolge auf das "Tierleid"?



Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie Juristen ticken, hatte aber eigenlich immer den Eindruck, dass "vernünftiger Grund" auf die Motivation für das Tun abzielt und nicht auf das Geschehen.

Trifft man sich dann um Fische als Nahrung zu fangen oder um Reihenfolge zu ermitteln und grillt die Fische nur um den eigentlich Grund zu verschleiern?

Ich persönlich hätte weder was gegen C&R noch gegen Wettfischen.

[QUOTEUnd was wäre dann mit Reitern? Die essen ihre Pferde in der Regel nicht.][/QUOTE]

Ich hab auch nichts gegen Reitsport.

Trotzdem halte ich es angesichts der momentanen Situation für gefährlich zu erzählen, dass man zur Befriedigung seines persönlichen Vergnügens in Kauf nimmt, dass Tiere leiden, Schäden davontragen oder sterben.

Bei Anglern wird das ja im Gegensatz zu Reitern nicht als vernünftiger Grund akzeptiert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (14. Januar 2019)

@MarkusZ
Wettangeln= Hegefischen= Gemeinschaftsfischen. Nur andere Begriffe
Desweiteren war Berlin Austragungsort eine WM im Angeln.
Es prasselte sogar viel Lob von Politikern etc..

Von damals bis heute wurde das Tierschutzgesetz nicht wirklich verändert.
Problematisch sind da eher einzelne Bundesländer welche Wettangeln direkt verboten haben.
Oftmals sogar mit dem Begriff "ausschliesslich", im Verbund mit eines Hegeauftrages somit sogar wieder erlaubt wären. 

ich behaupte mal:
Es geht im Grunde gar nicht um unsere Gesetze. Diese sind eigentlich ziemlich human.
Was hier nicht stimmt, ist die absurde Interpretation unserer LFV etc..und mangelnde Unterstützung im Fall von gerichtl. Streitigkeiten.

Weshalb aber kommt U.B. jetzt damit um die Ecke während er Jahrzehnte geschwiegen hat?
Geraten seine Guiding Touren vermehrt unter Druck?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Weshalb aber kommt U.B. jetzt damit um die Ecke während er Jahrzehnte geschwiegen hat?
> Geraten seine Guiding Touren vermehrt unter Druck?



[URL]https://www.wa.de/nordrhein-westfalen/verzehrempfehlung-moehnesee-fische-gilt-weiterhin-1558759.html[/URL]


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie Juristen ticken, hatte aber eigenlich immer den Eindruck, dass "vernünftiger Grund" auf die Motivation für das Tun abzielt und nicht auf das Geschehen.
> 
> Trifft man sich dann um Fische als Nahrung zu fangen oder um Reihenfolge zu ermitteln und grillt die Fische nur um den eigentlich Grund zu verschleiern?
> 
> Ich persönlich hätte weder was gegen C&R noch gegen Wettfischen.


Sie haben ja einen vernünftigen Grund, weil ja ganz klar beabsichtigt ist, die Fische zu essen. Was da dann noch an Gründen hinzukommt, kann doch sinnvollerweise für den Tierschutz keine Rolle spielen. Ich lese im Gesetz nur was von einem vernünftigen Grund und nichts von unvernünftigen oder dass mindestens ein vernünftiger Grund mehr vorhanden sein muss als unvernünftige. Das TSG will doch nur bewirken, dass Tiere nicht "sinnlos" leiden. Dies tun sie in dem Beispiel nicht, weil sie als Nahrung dienen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Weshalb aber kommt U.B. jetzt damit um die Ecke während er Jahrzehnte geschwiegen hat?
> Geraten seine Guiding Touren vermehrt unter Druck?



Spielt das denn eine Rolle? Sein Motiv muss doch nicht gleich wieder mit Unterstellungen zerschlagen werden! Ob es im Zusammenhang mit seinem Beruf oder seiner Leidenschaft steht, ist doch unerheblich. Sein Inhalt und Vortrag erhält viel Gegenliebe!

Wieso das Haar in der Suppe suchen, bedarf es jedes mal einer Tiefenanalyse des Gegenübers wegen einfacher Argumente? Jede Diskussion wird auf dieser Ebene unsinnig!


----------



## Grünknochen (14. Januar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Bayrischer Irrsinn. Nehmen wir mal folgenden Fall an: 10 Angelfreunde treffen sich und machen aus, dass sie am Ende des Angeltages eine Reihenfolge erstellen. Am Ende des Tages werden alle gefangen Fische gemeinsam gegrillt und gegessen. Warum sollte hier ein Verstoß gegen das TSG vorliegen. Nur weil 10 Freunde eine Reihenfolge feststellen. Welchen Einfluss hat denn die Reihenfolge auf das "Tierleid"?



 Kolja, bitte. Ein Fisch, der im Zusammenhang mit einem Wettkampf gefangen, sachgerecht getötet und umgehend verspeisst wurde, leidet wesentlich mehr als ein Fisch, der gefangen, sachgerecht getötet und umgehend verspeisst wurde. Ich hab übrigens Hunger und brauch was in den Magen. Angeln oder Pizzeria, das ist hier die Frage. Jedenfalls hab ich den einzig vernünftigen Grund, die Rute zu schwingen. Nur der knurrende Magen stört da etwas. Spass macht mir das nicht. Und Entspannung geht eh nicht. Viel zu unvernünftig. Angeln ist kein Hobby, sondern der nackte Kampf ums Überleben...


----------



## Uzz (14. Januar 2019)

Ahhhh. Vor dem Hintergrund (#193) versteht man seine 2 Videos tatsächlich besser. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Januar 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Kolja, bitte. Ein Fisch, der im Zusammenhang mit einem Wettkampf gefangen, sachgerecht getötet und umgehend verspeisst wurde, leidet wesentlich mehr als ein Fisch, der gefangen, sachgerecht getötet und umgehend verspeisst wurde. Ich hab übrigens Hunger und brauch was in den Magen. Angeln oder Pizzeria, das ist hier die Frage. Jedenfalls hab ich den einzig vernünftigen Grund, die Rute zu schwingen. Nur der knurrende Magen stört da etwas. Spass macht mir das nicht. Und Entspannung geht eh nicht. Viel zu unvernünftig. Angeln ist kein Hobby, sondern der nackte Kampf ums Überleben...


Du darfst die bad Vibes nicht vergessen, die von den hungrigen Wettanglern ausgehen und unmittelbar auf die arme schutzlose Seele der Forellen treffen. Dies wäre ohne Wettangeln eben nicht der Fall.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

wenn die Mehrheit der  Juristen und vor allem der Justiz die gleiche Rechtsmeinung hätte wie Kolja, würde ich mir um die Zukunft des Angels in Deutschland keine Sorgen machen.

Allein mir fehlt der Glaube.  

Sieht man doch am Beispiel des Benefizangelns. Da hätte man doch eigentlich erwartet, dass man erstmal prüft, ob überhaupt ein "Wettangeln" nach Definition des LFischG vorlag, statt sofort wegen TSG zu ermitteln. Sah die Staatsanwaltschaft scheinbar anders als Kolja. 

Ich fände es schon gut, wenn da durch entsprechende Aufklärung und Lobbyarbeit vielleicht ein paar Fortschritte für Angler erzielt würden.

Aber solange das nicht so ist und auch die Verbände/Vereine zusätzlich sanktionieren, würde ich mich persönlich da lieber etwas bedeckt halten.

Im von Naturliebhaber so gepriesenen Verband hat sich ja schon was positiv bewegt, die einjährige Kartensperre gibt es jetzt  erst bei Wiederholungstätern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich würde eine Lösung wie in Österreich favorisieren, wo fürs Angeln das TSCHG ausgeklammert ist und die spezifischen Gesetze und Verordnungen angewendet werden.



Aber dennoch beachten, dass es in Österreich auch unterschiedlich gesehen wird, z.B. in Oberösterreich das Preisfischen aus Gründen des Tierschutzes und der fischereilichen Weidgerechtigkeit seit 1990 durch eine Novelle zum oberösterreichischen Fischereigesetz verboten ist.
Die Regeln dort sind fast identisch zu denen in Bayern, also als rein Wettfischen verboten, aber als Pokalfischen, Königsfischen usw. erlaubt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Übrigens sieht auch das  Bayerischen Landesamtes für Gesundheit und Lebensmittelsicherheit, Sachgebiet Tierschutz, bereits einen Verstoß gege TSG, wenn "
> die Ermittlung einer Rangfolge unter den Teilnehmern dem Zweck der Nahrungsmittelgewinnung vor- oder auch nur gleichgeordnet war".



Deine Darstellung ist verkürzt und mag kontextverfälschend wirken:

In Bayern sind Gemeinschaftsfischen mit abschließender Wertung der Fangergebnisse, also Rangfolge unter den Teilnehmern, im Rahmen traditioneller Veranstaltungen wie auch bei Hegefischen gesetzlich erlaubt!
Dies wird ausdrücklich vom Landesamtes für Gesundheit und Lebensmittelsicherheit, Sachgebiet Tierschutz im Okt. 2016 mitgeteilt.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

dann dürfte aber vermutlich in dieser Novelle auch klar definiert sein, woran man so ein "Wettfischen" erkennt.
Oder muss in Österreich die Justiz auch versuchen sich in die Psyche der Teilnehmer reinzudenken um die "Hauptmotivation" zu ergründen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2019)

Die Hauptmotivation zeigte der Angler in den mir bekannten Fällen schon selbst ... aber darum geht es mir nicht, sondern nur die heile Welt um uns herum etwas soweit zu relativieren, die heile Welt wie sie pauschal hier gerne fälschlich dargestellt.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Januar 2019)

> z.B. in Oberösterreich das Preisfischen aus Gründen des Tierschutzes und der fischereilichen Weidgerechtigkeit seit 1990 durch eine Novelle zum oberösterreichischen Fischereigesetz verboten ist.



Da sieht man mal wieder, dass man der Presse nicht trauen kann. Hier liest sich das irgendwie anders.

https://www.nachrichten.at/oberoest...gelten-kuenftig-strengere-Regeln;art4,1356786


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2019)

Ja .. das liest sich anders.

Nebenbei dazu:
Ich will im Frühjahr mit einem Freund bei einem internationalen Fischen als Bootsteam antreten, es winken neben dem Spaß eben hohe Geldpreise .... habe aber leider die Mitteilung bekommen, dass der Wettbewerb in Diskussion ist, man will sich mit einer mögl. Klage nicht auseinandersetzen ... ich werde in einigen Wochen berichten, ob ich angetreten bin ... achso ja: Es geht um das Bl Salzburg, also auch Österreich.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Januar 2019)

> Die Regeln dort sind fast identisch zu denen in Bayern





> "In Zukunft müssen Wertungsfische weidgerecht getötet und dem Verzehr zugeführt werden, alle anderen werden sofort ins Gewässer zurückversetzt",


 ???????


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Januar 2019)

Nochmal einige Videos zu diesem Thema ("vernüftiger Grund TierSchG", C&R):

Catch & Release: legal, illegal, fatal? Vortrag von Dr. Robert Arlinghaus





* sehenswert, deckt fast alle Aspekte ab

Barbentreffen an der Ruhr: Elmar Weber: C & R





* rechtliche Praxisfälle

New Film: “C&R – Crime and Reality?”
https://www.brothersonthefly.com/new-film-cr-crime-and-reality/

* enthält interessantes östereichisches Beispiel

Etwas völlig anderes


----------



## MarkusZ (15. Januar 2019)

> enthält interessantes östereichisches Beispiel



Dass Bachforellen/Äschen nicht entnommen werden dürfen und für die Entnahme dann extra ReBos besetzt werden, findet man an vielen Gewässern in Österreich.
An einigen Strecken dürfen sogar keinerlei "Edelfische" entnommen werden.

Wie Arlinghaus m.E. richtig darlegt verhindert die einseitig auf  "alles entnehmen" ausgerichtete Praxis  in einigen Bundesländern die Einführung moderner und im Ausland erfolgreicher Managementmaßnahmen zur Verbesserung der Gewässerbewirtschaftung, der Fischbestände und der Angelbedingungen.

Wäre schön, wenn sich da in Deutschland was verbessern würde.

Solange das nicht so ist, bleiben leider Unsicherheiten und gewisses Risiken.


----------



## gründler (28. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Dezember 2019)

Sehr guter, fundierter Beitrag von Uli.


----------

